# September 2013 To-Do List and Prep Journal



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It seems like the months fly by faster all the time. Here it is, September already! 

Kids (and some of us adults!) are back in school or homeschooling has started up again, many of us are still harvesting from the garden or planting fall gardens, and time is counting down for putting up firewood. Hurricane season is on here in the US. On the world front, Fukashima is seeing a spike in radiation levels, and President Obama is asking Congress to authorize missile strikes on Syria. 

With all that is happening, I am feeling an ever stronger urge to add to my preps. How about all of you? What do you need to do this month to become more prepared? What do you see as the most important areas for preps in your life? Small steps each day, each week, each month...these all add up to something pretty amazing over time. I read an article in Countryside years ago...I can't remember the name of the author to give her proper credit, but her motto has stayed with me all this time. This isn't a direct quote, but basically she said that each day, she tried to do something to make her homestead better. I don't always live up to that standard, but I try!

So, what's on your list this month? Share it with us, and share your prepping journey with us. This thread has become my support group! When others don't understand why we do what we do, it's wonderful to have this community to share with, lean on, and even vent to, lol! I just want to say that even when I'm not able to post as often as I'd like, I really treasure all of my HT and especially my S&EP buds. (((hugs))) :angel:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My September To-Do List:

1. Participate in the on-line Disaster Preparedness course through Coursera.
2. Complete education requirements for work and med-surg certification continuing ed.
3. Get back to working more shifts on the next work schedule. My summer break has been wonderful, but it's time to increase my emergency fund and save for my root cellar and garage.
4. Finish building more pallet woodsheds and fill with split firewood to season for the next few years. (Have a huge pile of semi-split firewood in my driveway and more waiting for my ds to cut and haul out of the woods.)
5. Time to put the light back in the chicken house in mid-Sept and button up the chicken house against winter storms. Clip wings on chickens to keep them in their run(s). May empty the rabbit cages out of the former rabbit shed and divide the chickens into 2 flocks, but this is not a priority at this point.
6. Clean the roof of the barn again - the Washington green algae growth needs removed so rain water collected doesn't turn green!
7. Sort through all the sheets and linens I have in storage, separate out the good sheets from the ones only suitable for garden use (frost coverings), organize in totes and label them properly so I can actually lay hands on what I want when I want!
8. Organize my tool chests again and put away the odds and ends of screws, nails and other hardware.
9. Work with my ds to wire my generator correctly and also to put up motion detector lights and new fixtures in the house.
10. Work with my ds to fix plumbing issues in guest bath and kitchen...I hope.
11. Call for water filter system maintenance and actually get the well water fairly clear again! This one is high on the list.
12. To be announced, lol!
7. Take the goat shed apart and re-use the building materials for other projects.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been splitting wood a bit each day - my ds cut it all into rounds and split the rounds in half, and in some cases smaller, but there is plenty more splitting to be done to get it to stove size. I have a Vermont Castings Resolute, which has a fairly small firebox, and I load it from the top, so there is a limit to the size of the firewood I can use. It's a perfect size stove for my house, but it does mean a little more work splitting wood. Good exercise! I've also been using my plethora of pallets (that's a tongue-twister) to build woodsheds, and am roofing them with scrap plywood and plywood from the former goat shed. 

My Speckled Sussex hen that hatched out 4 chicks earlier this year, has done it again! 3 days ago, she brought out her latest clutch - 10, if I'm counting correctly. They move so dang fast that it's hard to get an accurate count, but I think I counted 3 black, 1 yellow and 6 tan/brown chicks. I have a Speckled Sussex rooster and a Cuckoo Marans rooster, so 2 daddies. She's an excellent mother - guards her babies most aggressively.  Of her earlier hatch, there were 3 pullets and only one cockerel, which appears to be a pure Speckled Sussex. I'd love to find him a new home, but if not, he'll make excellent chicken pot pie.  I'm tempted to do the same with the Cuckoo Marans - he is one mean bird. It took a long battle with him before he accepted me as alpha. He runs from me now instead of trying to flog me, but he still crows a challenge as soon as he feels he's safely out of range! Stupid bird. :grumble:

We finally had a good, drenching rain! Wednesday and Thursday we had thunderstorms and enough rain to overflow every bucket and barrel under the drip lines. After straining it all, I was able to do all my laundry and still fill several garbage cans with beautiful rainwater. My horse was so happy to have rain water instead of nasty well water! The gardens are thoroughly wet, although with my sandy soil, that won't last. The trade off was a couple muggy days, but it was so worth it not to have to worry about hauling water. I did notice I really need to scrub the barn roof again - it's more green than red, and that's not good when you want to store the water that runs off it. I also noticed my downspouts on the house are blocked - another task that needs attention before winter, and an opportunity to add the downspout diversions to rain barrels while I'm at it.

Well, off to do some firewood splitting and woodshed building, followed by either going to work, or, if I'm called off, finishing up the current course work for the Disaster Prep class. Hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Urge to prep...yep! Been reading the 299 Days series (by Glen Tate)....need more beans and rice! Honestly, we have very little rice on hand, I like brown rice which doesn't store well....so we have very little rice. Need to fix that! I finished book 1 & 2 in about a week - book 2, I read in less then 24 hrs! I'm trying to be good and make book 3 take a few days, mostly because I don't want to have to order the next ones yet. I think the plan in 10 books - I believe 5 or 6 are done.

My parents camper is sold, they gave us the $ towards the cabin. Due to water damage they only asked for $500, and got it....but it's a start  Now to see them I need to go to their place - 90 min away into the "big city". I get the heebies geebies every time I head the car that way. But they are only a few miles from Costco and are happy to take us there to buy stuff. Dad puts it on his card, then I write him a check in the parking lot. He gets "bounce back" money on his card so this is how they like to do it. Need to take them up on that and go get rice, lol. Working trips in up there is going to be hard with homeschooling and all the running around we do with that and everything else. Oh well, have to make it all work.

A local sporting goods store has sidewalk sale Labor Day weekend every year. Went over and found a few things. Heading to the other "big city" tomorrow. BIL and his family live there, and it's his girls' birthday. That will be day 3 in a row of B-day parties, lol. DS went to his buddies yesterday for an overnighter, we celebrated DD's today (her's was actually yesterday) and tomorrow we will celebrate my twin nieces' (359 days older then DD). To get to their house we have to drive right past a new Cabela's.....Awwww, twist our arms, sure we'll get up and leave an hour early so we can stop, lol. DH needs new camo pants for hunting....looks like they have exactly what he needs on sale this weekend for $20!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Kaboom!...What was that?.....thunder?.......Yes......and lightening? Woke me......lots of noise........We have managed to get about 16 raindrops. It's just the heat . I am so bummed! 107F here at the farm...again no breeze at all....just brutal. Now, we have Humidity , too....YIPPIE!!!!!:grumble::grumble:

I tried to water the orchard, yesterday, It took all day.... and I sweated my tail off! The apple trees are struggling. Especially, the Honey Crisps....and I paid big $$$ for those trees.

I do believe Mother Nature is getting the upper hand.......or, at least changing the rules. In all my years on a farm...I have NEVER seen anything like these patterns.

Dh got all the propane tanks filled.... and bought a couple more and put them at MIL......she almost 88, lived thru the depression era, with no shoes most of her life....AND>>> SHE thinks WE are CRAZY!! HUH????? WHAT???? HUH????

We have been taking extra flashlights/lighter sticks and small stuff over there for her, hoping she dosen't catch on to what we are trying to do for her. He has started filling the trunk of her car with Water......She would freak out if she knew it!! She can't drive.....so, it's pretty secure! Ha!

I was working in one of my pantries yesterday.....I look up....hummmm. #10 can of Peaches buldging......more looking......6 # 10 cans of peaches buldging. I lost a whole case! AAAAgggggHHHHh!
Keep an eye on your stores, my friends. They were in a climate controlled area. Obviously, a bad batch....but, how would you know, until the cans buldge?

Today, I have 50lbs of AP Flour to sift. I am down to about 75lbs of granulated sugar for retail use.....( I won't use what I have stored for us, off limits!!) I will have to go to the Restaurant Supply and get several more bags. Butter is $100 a case.....so, I will look elsewhere for that!!

Placed an order for bulk ammo......FINALLY!! WOO HOO!!!!

Update.. just made 12 dozen firestarters.......DONE......I'll have to store them in the fridge till we cool down.
Still no rain to measure.....I can still count the droplets.......But, somehow, it feel the teenist bit cooler.....justa smidge.

Dh said at breakfast, He was going to do a" Marathon Gun / Rifle cleaning today".:thumb: We bought a Super Nice Gun safe out of an Estate Sale, so we will be adding it to our stable, and we NEEDED it! It will keep him in the a/c. The heat is really, really working on him.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got a whole 1/2" rain yesterday. Barely laid the dust. Ground cracking. Did drop the temps and humidity so that was welcome.

Steer off to the butcher today without problems. Kids coming over for barbecue(last steaks from last years' steer) so will get their processing order as they are buying a half. We have 1/4 hog, 20 pastured chickens coming and 1/2 beef for two people that aren't giant meat eaters. Plus canned hamburger/stew meat from last year. So decided not to can any of this beef. Really didn't like the canned burger that much and home all day so can thaw what I need anyhow.

Finally got first pullet egg...these chickens from March 28th so taking their own sweet time to start laying. Hope all the other girls follow her shining example of laying in the nest box!

Biggest project now will be getting in the firewood. Tons of tops back where it was logged. Access hard but guess we'll just cut our way in!

Off to pick pole beans and see if there are more ripe tomatoes.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Putting the hammer down!:bash:

For those of you who need rain and cooler temps....I could share! I'd love to really! 65 degrees and about 2 inches of rain since midnite.:grumble:

14 quarts of tomatoes this morning....its cool and raining so "can while the rain comes down!" Not many folks were at the food pantry on Sat. because of the holiday and the local fair going on, so I was given "anything close" -- a box of tomatoes and some onions that had bad spots but plenty of salvage. 
I'm so grateful! The goats also got a few boxes of overgrown zukes and cukes!

I'm making my DH pick the corn and tomatoes this afternoon when the rain stops and he is going to TSC for grain. All summer, he sits in his  chair and reads....I'm going in 50 directions..."What's to eat?" he asks. Leaves the mess on the stand by his chair, reads some more. "Are my uniforms all washed?" he asks. "I think I need a haircut this afternoon"

I'm tired of this  I'm your wife, not your slave!

The chainsaw was fixed and picked up Fri.--- Not one stick of wood has been cut. Excuse me while I go off my rocker for a few days:blossom::help:

I was able to order a few things from Walmart.com with swagmoney. 25#flour, 20#sugar, 1 gal. cooking oil, coffee, and a few other things(free shipping). Need some molasses soon.

I guess I better make "changing my frame of mind" a priority today!!!


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, yes... there seems to be a lot of stuff rolling downhill at all of us these days!

We live in hurricane country; just finished moving in a year ago. STILL purging and organizing... LOL! We're pretty well set for the new location. Both of us have skills, knowledge, and a few households worth of tools & household items... and there are still gaps I'm filling in. So "making space", setting up inventories, and organizing are my main focus.

I didn't think I'd need much canning stuff... and thought I was finally done with gardens. I changed my mind a couple years ago. Found out its too hot here in the summer for many plants and our sand holds no nutrients or soil... so I've invested in raised beds with liners and shade cloth. I need to get them built here, in the next couple of months. Going to make a fall seed order too, be all ready to go in Feb/March. Might try garlic and spinach over the winter, too.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Welcome sand flea! 
My parents have sand soil too(zone 4), and raised beds are the answer! (Or lots of animal poo and old hay which I happily donate to them!)


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Like manygoats, I am more worried everyday about Syria and the middle east situation. We now seem to be between a rock and a hard place. Nothing good can probably come any decision.

We have our firewood in but could still use some more in our emergency racks in the basement. I've been keeping my eyes open for anyone cutting down dead trees. DH still has some really hard elm that he's going to have to cut with the chainsaw. It won't split because it sat too long.

We have been eating out of the freezer and pantry the last few months because they are just overfull. Especially the freezer. Haven't made much of a dent in it yet! I'm trying to can up all my frozen tomatoes to clear some room. Hope to make pizza sauce tomorrow once the temperature and humidity drops. 

Still quite a bit in the garden. Most of the tomatoes have gotten late blight. Hope to have room to put some of the good ones in the freezer (so much easier to use frozen ones for canning!). Have a few cukes left and the zucchini and yellow squash are still producing. Waiting on the sweet and hot peppers to get red. Brussel sprouts are producing sprouts and have some good size cabbages and some smaller ones for fall. Have to dig potatoes yet. Arugla, swiss chard, and kale keep producing.

Big thing is that we will be paying off the mortgage within the next month or so. We are paying 5.25% interest while only earning .85% on some savings. Have enough other funds in savings that it doesn't make sense not to pay it off!

Things that we still need to get:

ammo!!
gas siphon!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:cowboy:HOWDY from Texas, Sandflea! Welcome.

Made it to the Restaurant Supply......Pick up 500lbs of sugar ,500lbs of AP Flour,8000lbs of Bread Flour. 200lbs of Pinto beans, 200lbs of Northern Beans,100lbs Navy Beans, 200lbs of Butter Beans, 200lbs Black Beans, 200lbs of Blackeyed Peas.

As soon as I made it back home and we unloaded, DH and I took off to the Feed Store....picked up as much grain as they had in stock( that we use) and made a seperate grain and dog food order.

He stopped by the 7-11 bought a lotto ticket...... walked in grinning...handed me $500 and told me to order more ammo.:hrm: Yes Sir. Will do! 
He is really feeling uneasy over Syria. He is keeping all of our vehicles topped off. Cans are full.
He wanted to make sure we were golden for a good long time....I assured him the food is handled. He is out right now filling more barrels with fresh water.

He and I both are just praying we can get a good Fall garden in and it not fail. He said he was going to get 5 more Pallets of concrete blocks so we can finish the beds on the billboard vinyl...... We can put some hoops over them and frost blankets. It has just been too hot to do that kind of physical labor to build them.

mpillow - Hugs darlin.............my advice:frypan::frypan::frypan::frypan::stars:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Sandflea hello from west Virginia. Welcome!!!!

Mutti....dh is looking at the dragon weeder. Oh no what have I done. He tried burning weeds once when we lived up north and set our pasture on fire. Told him not to use gasoline, he says this looks safer. No problems. If he orders one, I am ordering a case of Tylenol.

Mpillow....like tdd says.....hugs and lots of them. I have an extra rolling pin and cast iron skillet handy if you want.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Tdd.....congratulations on your lotto win&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;!!!!!

Rained here last night, cool temps this morning. Dh found a huge oak, 2 hickory and a locust that fell earlier so we will be cutting those up if we ever get a whole day with no rain. Did get the loft over my pantry cleaned out today. What a dusty mess. I had things up there I haven't thought about in years. Needless to say by the time we got rid of the junk I now have plenty of space to use for storing things we really need. Like more canning jars!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Tdd...where are you ordering ammo from? Local hunting fishing stores here have a waiting list and a 2 box/50 round limit.

My dh says that since I have found this forum I walk around with a smile on my face more and am always telling him 'see, I'm not the only one who thinks like this'. 

Suzuki going on Friday to get fixed, although I don't mind being home. We have everything we need here. Feeling uneasy with all the Syria goings on, so home in the woods feels right. 

Since we have to drop off vehicle at mechanic on Friday will probably do a quick supply run, save a lot had canning jars on sale. Plus I really liked that bacon the other day so will have to stop at Kroger and get some more. On yes, maybe a steak or pork chops. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; Who knew bacon would make me smile. I will never tell dh, but that first bite was darn near better than ***!!

Well off to work on our to do list. At least the lofts are clean.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Still no rain but temps have cooled off. Today was about perfect except DRY. I worked outside all morning then scrubbed the kitchen, dining and bathrooms. 

I'm very concerned about the Syria mess. Nothing good will come of our "disciplining" and really is it our business to do so??

We're keeping gas tanks full. I haven't been buying much because we don't need much, but I'm thinking tomorrow after work I will go to Fareway and buy meat. Definitely some bacon -- lindamarie has me hungry for bacon. 

Have any of you canned bacon? There were detailed instructions on how to can bacon in one of last year's issues of Backwoods Home Magazine. I don't think I will be canning any as bacon is just too expensive to buy extra, but someday I'd like to try it.

My tomatoes are very slow ripening. I have only canned one batch of juice so far and I really wanted to do 40 quarts. Seven quarts and 5 pints is a long way from that goal.

Tomorrow before work I go for mammo & bone density tests. Assuming all is well that's taken care of for the year. I am going to make an eye appointment as I need replacement glasses which is a needed prep. I wrote a check for first half property taxes. I had the money and wanted to pay for the whole year but dh didn't want me to. I just thought that if the SHTF it would be good to have that taken care of.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lindamarie -I didn't win it....he did!
bulkammo.com
And, like I told you early on in your posts.......you are definately not alone!!

Yes, I have canned Bacon......you bet ya!! If the SHTF.....I want my Bacon!! I buy 20lbs at a time. The trickiest part is rolling it up enough to fit in the jars. Lots of Youtube. Use the Parchment.......not the bodyshop paper!

Ann - Extra prayers on the Mammo & Bone Denisity tests!!

My neck is stiff this morning....I think I over did it lifting all those bags of flour sugar beans and feed.

BTW - This is the time od year that Lowes/ Home Depot and many other place close out their canning supplies.......Keep an eye open ......they go quick!!

I uncrated the fire starters, I made yesterday....the are hardening in the fridge.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> Who knew bacon would make me smile. I will never tell dh, but that first bite was darn near better than ***!!


LOL...well my bet is if you banned  for a few years, then the first time again would be better then bacon eep: 

TDD, Thanks for the reminder on the Lowes/Home Depot canning clearance! Watch online, too. Last year our Lowes was sold out of canning supplies, but they still had them at clearance prices online. I printed out the online clearance prices and walked into Wal-Mart (which is across the street from Lowes, here).....they price matched!!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome to all the new voices...love hearing from different parts of the country.

Pa off with the garbage and papers/cans to recycle. Love my big old Pyrenees who drags home the neighbors bags of trash. Just brought home some 2011 deer meat wrappers...now that is illegal to have in your freezer. For poor folk they throw away an awful lot of food.

Steer weight in at 978#...and to think he started off as my orphan bottle baby..mama didn't want twins. Our Jersey bred to bred to neighbors beef bull so actually hoping for a bull calf so I won't have to buy one.She is due next month and getting huge. Need to call the packer and give him cutting orders for us and son who bought 1/2.

Temps have dropped here to low 80's and blessed low humidity. Son off to clear his building site and I'm off to clean my front porch ...actually nice enough to want to sit out there. Kids over for cookout yesterday and to take swimming pool baths 'cause their propane ran out! Told them they should be practicing sponge baths but they both thought they'd had enough of that in their tours in Iraq! Cleaned up the last remaining steaks, home fries, canned coleslaw and some wild Rummy which I won...always an achievement as youngest son always wins.

Lindamarie...haven't burned anything done but my kids did a good job setting the field on fire experimenting with lighting fires with a magnifying glass! Fortunately caught in time.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

21 Quarts of tomatoes yesterday, 14 pints of corn today...

He failed to pick tomatoes and corn so DD and I did it in the rain....

Keeping it short and holding my tongue.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow.......gre: Not sayin I support any kind of violence you understand..........But a hissy fit might be in order!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

A good friend of mine used to say "burnt offerings" when her dh got out of line and he always got the message. I wonder how many burned dinners it took for him to get it!!!

mpillow -- time for passive aggression. Don't "hear" any requests he makes for anything. Cook lovely meals of his least favorite foods. Leave his clean laundry in the basket unfolded or just forget to wash his stuff. When he comments just ignore his question and ask nicely is the wood chopped, tomatoes picked or whatever his latest missed activity is. Don't hear anything he says until he gets off his duff. I'm sure everyone here can chip in with good passive aggression suggestions!!

I've got the opposite problem. Dh is always doing or attempting to do more than he is physically able to do then he suffers and, of course, I come in for my share of the suffering due to his crabbiness. Its not so bad right now because I just go outside and do something. I dread Winter as its harder to walk away although I do go to the basement and use the treadmill.

Tomorrow dh wants to go to the sheriff's office and get a new permit to buy a handgun. I will go to the thrift shop opposite the courthouse while he's doing his errand. Then we're going to drive 50 miles to the closest shop that carries sewing machine attachments for my Janome. I want to get more bobbins and a binding foot. I'll look over what else is available although the only other thing I am considering is a ruffling foot which costs $55 and that is more than I have in my budget. I'm thinking that if I'm going to spend $55 I should spend it on having my treadle sewing machine fixed -- it has a ruffler attachment. I would dearly love to find a Singer round bobbin treadle machine to put into my treadle cabinet. My National has a long bobbin which I hate plus it isn't working. We're going to pack a picnic lunch and find a park to enjoy the lovely weather. Its supposed to turn hot again later in the week. Dh cannot tolerate the heat so stays inside the a/c when it gets above 80Âº which is why he wants to go tomorrow.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann....prayers and good thoughts for perfect test results!!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

TDD....sorry, thought you won. Congratulations to your dh.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

DH and I were blown away this weekend by each of our kids who are now prepping in their own way! Oldest son was making and freezing spaghetti sauce from the tomatoes he grew himself from seed. My daughter, who is a very busy doctor, called for instructions on freezing the peaches she had picked from our tree which were not quite good enough to eat but she didn't want to waste them. Middle son topped them both. He called to say that he and his wife have decided to sell their house and buy a small farm or a place with some land so that they can grow a large garden, have an orchard and raise chickens and beef. They want their kids to grow up in the country like he and his brother and sister did. We are so proud of all 3 of them!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Got my full jars moved out of the kitchen onto my shelves and picked more corn! (very little shelf space left!

3 loads of laundry since its not raining!

So his birthday is Sunday....I spent the money I had for him on canning jars...and I told him...his reply "works for me":huh: I can't win with him. Ishouldnt have to try though really....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh signed paperwork for his permit to purchase handgun. They will mail him the certificate. I did great at the thrift shop buying 6 books, a blouse, 2 quilted placemats, hot pad, pair of hand embroidered pillow cases, 7 large linen brocade napkins and 3 handkerchiefs for $4. Also at another thrift shop a large heart shaped sewing basket and knitting needles for $3. Saw Shopko in one errand town so went in to check it out. Got an extra hand can opener for preps plus a few other items on sale plus seniors get 15% off on Wed. Nice enough store but prices on canning jars/lids even tho they were marked 40% off were more than Menards or Walmarts regular prices!

Being gone two days in a row has really crimped my getting anything I wanted to do done. Oh, well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

DH and I went out last night and tested some of our flashlights. The big clunky one with the giant battery was the worst of the bunch. Plus it needs a new battery so it's going to the free yard sale at church. The big Maglite was okay but the best ones (as far as distance and brightness) were the small, pocket size LED's.

I freed up some room in the freezer by canning pizza sauce the last two days using frozen tomatoes. Do you dump your canning water every day? If I know I'm going to be canning for a couple days in a row, I usually don't. I have a hard time carrying the big kettle full of water across the kitchen so I try to use the water as long as it looks clean.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome from WA state, sandflea, and welcome back to several members that are posting again! It's always fun to see what everyone is up to, and for me, very inspirational. 

TDD - your dh may have won the lottery, but it sounds like YOU won, too!  Where are you ordering your ammo? Good grief, I'm not surprised your neck is hurting - that's a lot of ### of various supplies you shifted!!! On the bulging cans, are these commercially canned? If so, I'd shoot an e-mail to the manufacturer...I bet they will replace them for you.
Cindy - I don't dump my canning water, either. Maybe I should, but as long as I'm not letting it stand for more than overnight and not changing what I'm canning, I figure I'm okay. And CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! on your impending mortgage-free status! I achieved it this Spring, and have been able to take most of the summer off work as a result. I have sure enjoyed being at home and being able to get a few projects done.
Ann, I've noticed the local Goodwill here tends to price their canning jars higher than retail, too. If I am in Portland or Vancouver, I can get them for .29 each. Good score on what you bought - those stores must have some awesome prices.
Mpillow, I really feel for you...I'd be tempted to throttle him! :grumble:
Mutti, is it a Great Pyr thing? My half Great Pyr, "Russell, The Muttley Wonder" occasionally hauls home the neighbor's garbage, too. He's much better about it than he used to be, but I still find trash in the woods a few times a year.

Pass the BenGay, please?! My hips are hurtin' tonight. I spent the day working hard, got a lot done, which makes me happy, but my body is reminding me that I'm not 18 anymore. LOL, haven't been for many years, but I forget sometimes. 

I started by sorting the rest of the sheets and other linens - a job I've been working on for the last few days. I went through the rest of the totes in the back room, too, and have pretty much everything organized now. While I was working on that job, I also cracked 6 eggs into a baggie and hard boiled them in the bag for egg salad. Oh, that is so much easier than trying to peel hard boiled eggs!!!! I don't know why I didn't ever think of that before.

Then I headed outside and spent about 4-5 hrs working on firewood. I have roughly 2 cords split and stacked so far and at least another cord in the pile waiting for me, plus what's still in the woods. Worked until sunset.

It was SOOOOO humid. We had a huge thunder storm complete with rain again Monday night, and it was overcast and muggy today. I don't think it got beyond 70 degrees all day, but I had sweat dripping off me, my tank top was soaked and it just wouldn't dry. I don't know how all y'all that live with that kind of humidity all the time do it. Ugh! By the time it was getting dark, all I wanted to do was come in and shower off all that sweat. I was sure glad to have that egg salad mix - scooping it onto crackers made for a quick dinner. I was just too tired to think about cooking something.

Since it rained again, I spent yesterday straining rain water and storing it in garbage cans for future use, as well as doing laundry. I still have a lot of sheets to wash, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow, provided I can MOVE by then!

I noticed I have 2 #7's on my to-do list...not sure how I did that and it's too late to edit it. Oh, well. The good thing is that I'm getting a few things knocked off that list already. I still need to go do the reading for week 2 of the on-line course tonight, as well as doing a few more Nursing Spectrum tests.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've forgotten what rain looks like and temps are headed into the upper 80 to 90 again. Today hit 91.

I put a gallon of 1999 home grown pinto beans to soak and will be cooking and canning them tomorrow. I needed to free up the gallon jar for this year's harvest. I bought a packet of pinto bean seed probably 15 years ago and each year plant a handful of the previous year's harvest.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I take the Ben Gay next, please.

MGM -bulkammo.com


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Mammo results were good. Bone density not perfect but not horrible. Just need to increase calcium and Vit. D intake for now and do more walking. I didn't mention to doctor that walking is not something a bunion appreciates!! I'll get back to the treadmill when the garden/yard work is finished. Until then I count that as enough weight bearing exercise more than equal to walking.

I have two large kettles of pinto beans on the stove cooking. Since the beans are old I pre-cook before canning. Takes a lot to soften them up.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann.....congratulations on a good mammo!!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;. lots of vit d in sunshine. I agree, gardening is plenty of exercise.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to start writing down my to do list....I feel like I have swiss cheese brain and can't remember what I need to do :Bawling:. Too much going on, can't keep it all in my head.

I do seem to be keeping up with the canning at the moment, but I need to go get apples and start drying, too. I usually am out the door to the orchard by now (early Sept), but I just can't get myself to go. My mom has brought me free apples a few times already this year (ones planted by previous immigrants in the "city" that are no longer tended - all picked with owners permission). So I have put up 7 qts of applesauce and 7 qts of pie filling, along with tomatoes from the garden and a buch of fruit int he freezer made into jam. DD wanted an ice cream cake for her b-day...I had to make room, lol. Beans I've given up on.....they did well this year, I just couldn't find time to can them (or eat them). Letting them dry on the vine. Will do less beans next year - we really don't like caned mushy beans anyways. I'll just keep buying frozen, for now. Frozen beans can up into amazing dilly beans, too.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll take some ice cream cake, and some shot gun shells for the 12 gauge(s)! Its nice to share

11 pints of corn cooling and 7 quarts of tomatoes waiting to go in the canner.

Got DD back into her homeschooling routine in addition to animal chores, house chores, and garden work! I find that she is very productive working side by side, and prone to slacking when left independent.

So DH came home with 2 cases of pints for the corn last week, and then I ordered 5 cases of pints and 3 cases of quarts from Kmart.com all widemouth for $60 free shipping during their Labor Day sale. So no more jar jealousy on my part!....Swagbucks paid for $50 of the order and their is a $5 off 50 coupon floating around so it cost me about $8 with tax. I should not need anymore jars. About 1500 total.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Road trip to the Mennonite store and Aldi's. Spent my wad and still a week until SS. Guess I'll be staying home. Plenty enough to keep me busy here. Stocked up on pantry staples. More flour, sugar, rice. A good deal on pineapple chunks which Pa likes in his yogurt. Still haven't gotten the freezer cleaned with a beef on the way next week.. Don't know why I always have to have stuff like bee frames and dead owls in my freezer! I admit the bag of Golden 86 flour is mine...

Don't think the owl is even legal but it was my son's road kill find. Read an article in state nature mag and said it wasn't even legal to have bird nests. Having found a hummingbird nest in my lilac bush and a Baltimore oriole hanging nest by the pond I guess I'm just a scoff law. We have bald eagles here that try to fly into your car scavenging road kill.

Does your heart proud to see your children gardening, storing food and being frugal, doesn't it? Makes you think some of the life lessons you tried to pass along were absorbed after all. 

Hoped they'd have the Jonagold apples in at Mennonite store but they said a couple more weeks. Want to do apple pie filling and the kids all want to learn how to make applesauce. DIL picked a bunch more Concord grapes so I should check the vines again. She adores them and they were extra sweet this year. Next project will be picking pears and wrapping for winter storage as are starting to drop. 

I use the canner water over and over,too unless it is ucky. Always wash my jars in soapy water and dry when cool anyhow as don't want them to attract bugs in storage. I can't even pick up my giant new pressure canner full...or empty for that matter. Arthritis too bad in hands. Once we are done we put the water on thirstiest looking shrub. The a/c drip bucket keeps my porch flowers looking nice. 

Found some pizza sauce on my shelf from 2008..darn tasty. Made great pizza but I don't know where I got the recipe. Tomatoes about done here anyhow. $6.96 for 24 cans tomato sauce at Aldi today that will last me all year. My paste tomatoes seemed to be extra attractive to hornworms this year.

Good news on the medical tests. Got first doc appointment in 4or 5 years...my Welcome to Medicare free appointment. Thought I might as well take advantage. Know last time I was there when I had shingles and was still working so at least 4 years ago. They tried once to charge me extra for being an "infrequent pt"...told Dr. Dave and he squelched that notion. Health should have some value!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I now know that a gallon of dried beans equals 7 quarts of cooked beans plus. I did 7 quarts which is all my canner holds and they all sealed. I still had about 1Â½ quarts that I put in the fridge. I'm thinking I'll make some refried beans. I didn't want to process for 1Â½ more hours for less than a full canner.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Good ammo prices ---armslist.com and slickguns .com also ableammo.com


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Grumpy.....Thanks for the links!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Clean up day. I have Girl Scouts starting at my house on Monday afternoon :shocked:, um...I better get my stuff put away, lol. No more caning till Wednesday at the earliest (Tuesday is Lego group). I want to do black beans, but by then I'll have to do tomatoes again  I have more jars of food then ever before put up, so I ran out of space. The tubs of condiments just moved to their new home....the floor, opening up a lot of shelf space for jars.

Going to run to the shopping district and find the music store our church music director told me about. Need to pick up beginning piano books for my girl. She has been wanting to learn for a few years now. This year she gave up vocal choir so there would be more time....can't put it off anymore. Life's too busy to add in lessons, so I'm going to have to step up and get her started at home. Took lessons for years as a kid, but I can't read music. Should be able to walk her through the beginning stuff though....she's been playing bells for 3 yrs, so she knows all the note stuff and is on the verge of reading music (I love our choir director!).

Wal-mart order put in last night. They have canning wax for 1/2 of what everyone else has it for (but it's not on the shelf). I ordered all they have - 4 boxes/pounds. Oh well, that's more then we had. Lasts forever, so if we ever need to save lids we can wax our jams and have the lids for meat and veg. Ordered TP and rice to fill out the $45 I needed for free shipping....4 boxes of wax was NOT worth $8 in shipping! Once I pay bill I'll look at the $ left and see about ordering another 50# sack of beans from the bulk food store. I know Linda will look at me like I'm nuts....I just ordered 50# a few months back. Maybe she won't remember. It's a ton cheaper to get it through them (when you count in shipping) so I'm "stuck" with going there. Works out to about $0.45 a pound - verses $1.60/# at the store.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann...does seem so wasteful to do a canner load of beans for 90 minutes burning up my propane. Feels a bit better since I have the huge All-American that holds double layer. Frequently I just cook up a pot of beans and freeze two cups in each cheap baggie and pack into a heavier freezer bag. Thaw super fast or can just dump in crockpot frozen. I never make beans or rice without doing a big pot so I can freeze leftovers.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Grumpy old man said:


> Good ammo prices ---armslist.com and slickguns .com also ableammo.com


Welcome, Grumpy! Thanks for more sites to check for ammo. It's near impossible to find something simple like .22lr around here. I'm ready to start mail ordering my ammo.



Texasdirtdigger said:


> I take the Ben Gay next, please.
> 
> MGM -bulkammo.com


 I found where you had posted the website already - thanks for being patient with me.:angel:

Had another day of thunderstorms yesterday, along with deluge after deluge of rain. Even had hail for a while - think pea to small gumball size. There was about a 4 hour break in the afternoon and I took full advantage of it. I spent that time splitting wood and working on building more pallet woodsheds - nearly finished the pile of wood before the rain came back. 

This is really unusual weather for us in early Sept. It's usually pretty dry through early to mid October. I'm not complaining, though - it is nice not to have to worry about watering the garden and to have enough rain water for the horse and laundry. Nice to have grass starting to grow in the fields, too. Supposed to be back in the high 70's tomorrow, and up to the 90's for part of the coming week, so summer isn't over yet!

I finished splitting the rest of the wood pile this afternoon, other than about a dozen chunks that need a little more muscle - I'll let ds work on them when he comes out to cut more wood for me.  Still need to roof the woodsheds, but I ran out of daylight tonight before I could get to it. At least I have the firewood tarped for a temporary cover.

Along with wood splitting, I worked on more pantry and storage room organizing today. I have all the totes of clothes and linens/sheets organized, labeled and returned to storage. I also went through all the yarn, sorted and organized it, and it's tucked away in storage for this winter. I found a couple crochet hooks in the yarn I bought at Goodwill ages ago - nice to find a bonus! I have a lot of odds and ends of yarn...time to learn how to crochet granny squares, I think. In the process of organizing, I've eliminated about 5 big Rubbermaid totes worth of "stuff" from storage. I'm sure I'll find something else to store in them, but it's nice to see empty space where they were!

I've finished watching week 2's lectures and taken the quiz for the disaster preparedness course and finally was able to download the textbook, so that's going well. As there is an option to get a certificate for completion, I can also use this as continuing ed for my RN license.

My broody hen is getting bolder with her chicks - ranging from her nest in the old goat pen all the way to the chicken pen and front yard. I counted 10 chicks, twice! I *think* I'm sure how many she has now, lol. Trying to get a head count is a challenge as she starts moving those babies away as soon as you start to walk toward them.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all, hope everyone well and enjoying the early fall weather.

Welcome Grumpy, and another thank you for the links!!!

Been n pretty busy here. Had to reorganize pantry to make room for jars and still need more. Its a good feeling knowing we have a full pantry.

Had to go and pick up a car part today so made sure we got as much done as possible. Had loaded up 2 propane tanks, rest of DD and dgd stuff, an empty gas can and library books. We left at 8:15am and didn't make it to the blacktop until9:49am. Got bogged down in the mud so bad, that we had to unload everything and then come along vehicle out drive thru mud, and then reload vehicle. Felt like Beverly hillbillies and Mt Everest Sherpas all rolled into one. 

Went to some thrift stores and got some great finds......a tea kettle that will work great on cook stove, rolling pin for DD, clothes for dgds, porcelain pedestal sink for bathroom we are redoing, but best find was 5 doz jars ( 3 quart,2 1/2 pint). All the jars were only $10.00 and 1 doz of the quarts were new still in package wide mouths. Stopped at WalMart and checked bakery, got 8 buckets. Dh even took me to look at a new rifle for myself. He's so good to me. Anyway, after not going out for a week and a half our outing netted us some deals. Even DD picked me up some tomatoes. She stopped at a farmers market 15 minutes before closing and got 2/ 25# boxes for $10.00. Dh checked the scrap wood pile at Lowe's and got some good size pieces of wood for shelving. He said I definitely need more shelves.

Will be canning tomatoes again and going to do some pinto beans also. Checked the preserving site, thanks tdd, good info there.

Dh has always been keen with all my/our prepping, but yesterday he actually mentioned about getting a pig again. Bacon&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Seems like my to do list keeps getting longer, but feels good getting stuff done.
We use aspercream around here instead of bengay. Thank goodness dh has been having lots of good days.

Mpillow....your dh sounds like my brother. Hugs to you&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Our drought has officially been upgraded to extreme drought. We had a tease of thunder this a.m. but not a drop of rain. I've stopped watering everything except tomatoes and sweet potatoes. Heard an interview on radio the other day with ISU crop specialist which I thought was funny. Interviewer was asking about possibility of early frost and the specialist said the drought has already killed the crops so frost is moot plants can only die once. Forecast is for another week of above normal temps and no rain so what isn't already dead soon will be. Corn looks like late October instead of early September.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Tree stand is up! We noticed the farmers are staring to bring in the corn!!!!! That's about 3 weeks early for us, which means there will be "less" food available for the deer right at the start of bow hunt. That should make them happy to nibble at our feeders. Picked up another game camera. Our old one died at the beginning of season last year; my FIL's, that we used last year, is missing at the moment. If FIL finds his DH can put that one up too.

Rice I picked up yesterday is packaged, labels are printed, but I'm playing here instead of taping them on and putting them away. More rice will show this week when my Wal-Mart order comes. I can get rice cheaper at GFS.....but Wal-Mart ships it to my door, and I needed to bump up my order to get free shipping. Since we were down to about 50# of rice in the house, it was a logical splurge.

Odd things happening at our Wal-Mart. Guns are coming back!! They haven't sold guns at our Wal-Mart in 5-8 years. Fabric section is getting more fabric in, too. They are going for one 3/4 long row of fabric to 2 1/2 rows! Big "Grand Re-Opening" next week, doubt there will be any true deals, but I think I may buy tomorrow's paper to see the ad - and coupons - and maybe read the news, lol. If nothing else we could use more newsprint for fire starting this winter.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Went MIA last month. Move to KY was completed (we're STILL unpacking) the first week of Aug. Then life got put on hold big time. 

Lost my Dad to SCLC (he was diagnosed last December) on the 13th and the rest of the month pretty well got spent with me in MO helping Mom get stuff lined up and taken care of. Have another trip back up set for the end of this month to tackle the basement and garage (years and years of hording to go through).

On our own homefront, this month is set for finishing unpacking, reworking the wills, taking a look at the budget and adjusting accordingly, waiting on the VA for the new rating (which means simply waiting), getting some planning for the deck garden started and prepping for our fall camping trip.

Hopefully October will look better, right now we're just muddling through.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry about your dad. Muddling thru seems to be the norm after such a loss. I'm sure your mother appreciates all your help.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hugs Jessi!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry about your dad.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks all....it wasn't a shock, knew it was coming (SCLC survival rates shouldn't be considered survival rates, imo)...the speed in which it happened was the shocker. Less than 3 weeks after hearing "the tumor is back" but we're pretty certain it was actually a blood clot breaking loose that did the deed. It was a mercy really that it happened so fast; Dad was practically living on chicken broth, jello, Oxycontin and morphine the last 4 days.

The other blessing is that Mom has FINALLY realized (now that her income is cut in half) that she needs to plan better, chill with the hording of practically useless items and reconsider her location. She is in MO...all of her children (grandchildren and great grandchildren) are in KY. She's the only one of her siblings (5 of them total) that has and will take care of Grandma...the burden (financially, emotionally, physically) is on her and she herself has congestive heart failure. We (the kids) are hoping that Mom decides that living in KY again will not be TEOTW and she could be quite happy here if she tried.  Dad had been wanting to move back anyway...Mom was resisting because of her Church (don't get me going).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My weekend was spent...de skunking two of my dogs! PHEWWWWWW! I breathed it so much, I can still taste it! ugh!

Jessimeredith -(((HUGS)))). Welcome back.

This is throw down week on one of my BIG cakes....so., I'll be a bit out of touch.:teehee:

We also have a VP comin to my offfice today...oh JOY! That is never a good sign.

Jen - Our Fabric section is coming back at WM....I'll check on the guns. Not so long ago, those things were deemed unmarketable and a useless waste of floor space.

Good day all.


BTW" My sister's tests were good!! Thanks everyone!!:bouncy:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd...congratulations to your sister for good test results&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Welcome back jessimeredith! Sorry to hear you lost your dad, glad it was quick though ! ...and I hope your mom can see things clearly soon. How is your husband handling all the stress? 

DH worked 4 days last week and will work all this week, too, as my brother is in school and/or on vacation! Huge blessing and not just monetarily people! I don't have to fly around the house (on my broomstick) and see him sitting in his #$%^ing chair! 

My son came home from college this weekend (its 1.5 hrs away) and worked a 12 hr day Sat at the dairy farm and cut firewood for me on Sunday (about a cord of rounds). I split (with a maul) a bunch of ash (it splits much easier than other wood) and got it into the woodshed--about 5 wheelbarrows full. Went in the house and had to wash the floors and the carpet---my best friend Jack the dog must have eaten something disagreeable...all through the house! and 2 loads of laundry later! Poor pooch!

I was gifted more tomatoes to go along with my own...I have 6 banana boxes single layered from ready to orange stage....good thing my canning jars showed up today! One box was damaged but I can exchange at the local Kmart...no biggie!

TDD sounds to me like you should consider jumping out of cakes for extra money! HAHA! less work anyway! You sound crazy busy....I'm just a little crazy and a little busy...I like it that way!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow - ME jump out of cakes???????:run: 
LOLOLOLO!!!! NOT These Days...that was another time....another place. HAHA!! 
I am crazy and busy!!
OMG....JAAAACK!!!
I am still washing one of my dogs....I hate skunks!

Did a good bit of baking and got them in the freezer, more tonight. I could not sleep well....woke with a big 'ole headache. DH went to an Auction last night, woke me babbling about it and I could not go back to sleep.

We have a super busy day on tap at work with a new project....that we know very little about..........YAY, I can't wait.

We may be a few degrees cooler this weekend....fingers crossed.

Till then...........


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Agh....we are joining the rest of you. 93 and high humidity scheduled for here today. At least it will only last till Thursday 

DS put together the new shelving unit we are putting in the middle of the floor in the storage room. I asked him to help me clear a space to work, then he took over the project, YEAH! We decided to make slats for 5/4 deck boards instead of using the particle wood that came with it, for the bottom shelf. The room it's in has a Michigan floor and walls (raised floor, about 12", with bricks buried in the dirt to make a floor and thick dirt piled 1/2 way up the walls). Moisture is a problem in there at times. So a vented bottom shelf made of treated wood will be better. I will keep buckets on the bottom shelf....again, moister proof. All this to get more shelf space for home canned food. Store canned food will move to the new shelf, opening up the big deep shelves on the walls for glass jars :sing:

Need to can dry bean tomorrow.....debating if I want to with the heat. I can outside, so I should just buckle down and do it. I'm afraid to look at my garden....may need to can tomatoes, too.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Back from my Welcome to Medicare free doctor visit. Drs. office all computerized and I had to sign in all over again since haven't been there since my shingles 4 years ago. Couldn't find anything wrong with me. Pee test perfect; bunch of other labs to follow. As usual took three to get my blood,...threatening to call in the big guns. Dr. Dave can get anyone. Think the further away I stay from docs the healthier I'll stay. Starved and this coffee pot is taking too long.....

Pa and son got the gate welded that Pa accidently dropped a tree on. Don't ask! Son out finishing brush-hogging back field. Looking good around here. Make deer hunting easier,too to have it mowed. The orchard brings them close in. Racoon tracks in the garden...hope he wasn't looking for corn as it was a flop. Our two weeks of rain drowned it. Pulled out most of the tomato plants. Still getting Big Reds and Pauqueot Romas. Way way way too many hot peppers. Not like the chickens will eat them!

TDD..did you use the Dawn/baking soda/vinegar skunk stuff? Nothing really helps a skunk bombed dog.

My pullets are finally laying...the crazy first eggs like double yolkers or no yolks at all but am happy to get eggs again. Pick up our steer Friday so gotta get that freezer cleaned out pronto. Such a chore. We're supposed to get a cool down end of the week and rain-maybe. High 90's and the ground is cracking.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Looking forward to my pullets laying too...got them the first week of April so by next mnth?!

Tomatoes...tomatoes...tomatoes....14 Quarts today, 5 more loads of wood chopped and stacked. My parents stopped by yesterday afternoon, I was gone but DH had just gotten home....my dad asked who was chopping wood...DH says "must be your daughter"
My mother called this morning "are you chopping wood?" "Well yes I am...if I dont-- I fear I'll freeze to death this winter." She says "you aint as young as you used to be." I replied "I'd rather die trying than rot my butt into a chair."

Truth is...I LIKE chopping wood. It helps me work out all my resentments and makes me sleep well. The bonus is I'll be warm this winter.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Murphy's law is alive and well at our place!!&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;
I have had it with vehicles, DD and sil and my mother.

Going to take my frustration out on the apple tree and pick it clean. Did peaches earlier. If still aggravated after picking apples going to target practice!!!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I have lots of ingredients in my pantry but not much ready to eat meals except store bought soup. I want to can up up chili, black bean soup, Irish stew, etc. Question: if I make say a batch of chili and refrigerate it overnight and then the next day make stew, do I need to reheat the chili before I can it? In other words, does it need to be hot when it goes in the jars?? I could probably Google the answer but prefer to go to the "experts"!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - Yes..... Dawn, etc, etc. Buttermilk, Natures Miracle, Tomato Juice........still stinks!!

He is a full,thick coated stinker!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cindy in NY, I heard you can do that IF you put the cold jars of food into cold water in the caner. Then heat it all up together. I've never done it, don't know anyone that has, and can't guarantee it would work properly. I always re-heat the food.

Lindamarie, I like your stress reduction plan!

TDD, we use baking soda in our fridge to kill order, clean with it to kill odor....I wonder if you could sprinkle it on your dog and let it set on his fur and skin for a few hours then bath him to pull out more stink? It's a base, not sure if that would irritate his skin....


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Tip from Jackie Clay's blog to fed cat chow to the chickens...higher protein than laying pellets and can kick them into laying. We've been trying that for a week and are getting eggs now from all 3 breeds of our chickens...white production, black sex-link and Ameracaunas. All bought on March 28th. Two normal size brown eggs yesterday--the first from the black chickens. Since we can get fresh eggs at our feed store from local backyard producers I often wonder why I spend all that money feed but guess I just like my chickens! Too many predators here to let them roam free...eagles, hawks, racoons, possums,foxes, bobcats, neighbors dogs...probably the bear if he dares come back!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nothing like moving your preps to have a give you an idea of what you DON'T need to buy more of, lol. I keep an inventory of things, but looking at a number on the screen is not the same as touching them.

I, the only coffee drinker in the house, have at least 4 yrs worth of coffee!! Takes up 3/4 of a 5' x 2' shelf. I was just looking at the new store ad this morning and noticed coffee was on sale. I made mental note to buy two......my plans have changed. I also don't need to buy any condiments or juice, either. We don't even drink juice! I do have it in the house for illness....sometime when nothing else will "taste good" you can get some juice down the patient. I think we have used 2 maybe 3 bottles over the last 4 yrs.....I have at least a dozen down there. 

Found the Stove Top that was on sale crazy cheep when we first moved back to the US and the boxed potatoes. No one likes them, but it was better then nothing when we first started back (and I didn't know then that the kids didn't like them, lol). Need to find a way to hide them in stuff and get rid of them.....too old for the Food Pantry.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info Jen! I think I'll just reheat. I just don't want to do a canner for only 2 or 3 quarts.

I sometimes have the same problem with having too much of something. Especially when I see a really good deal!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I think that instructions say to have meat products HOT going into the canner. Its part and parcel of making sure they get hot enough in the canning process. 

I've never canned stew but was reading not to can potatoes with the stew but to add later. 

I also have a lot of food on-hand but not pre-prepared meals. I do have a lot of quarts of canned beans & ham, a couple of 15 bean soup and few jars of split pea soup but not anything else other than individual foods. Canned another 7 quarts and 3 pints of tomato juice today. Since I started watering regularly the tomatoes are coming on much nicer. They are slow ripening and ripen uneven with green shoulders. 

We had rain last night -- well sort of -- much less than 1/4 inch, but it was wet and fell from the sky. I'm sorry I slept thru it!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all. Rain all day here and cool temps. Fall is definitely here.

Mutti and mpillow....you both are making me wish I had my chickens again! At least I know I will be getting some come spring.

Got 14 pints of peach nectar canned up yesterday. I have jars all over the place. DH said I need more shelves. We spent today trying to rearrange pantry and mud room to make space. I refuse to give up the small sewing area that I have.

Jen...i drink about 4 pots of coffee a day and just found out that I am down to 1 can. Not good!!!

Mutti....glad your Medicare appt went well. I had to send in my paperwork to apply for va medical. This will be a long wait. I agree, stay away from drs and stay healthy. Looks like dh is getting a weed dragon. I told him we could just get goats again. I am definitely going to have to get extra fire extinguishers.

Well picked some apples yesterday, still aggravated. Dh got the front brakes and brake line put on our farm vehicle yesterday, while bleeding the brakes he notices fluid disappearing. Seems rear wheel cylinder and brakes need changing. Mechanic hasn't even got to put clutch in Suzuki yet. I told dh we should get a horse and buggy. Mother told me if we just go back to the city we could have public transportation. I told her I couldn't get my bulk shopping on a bus and didn't think the cab driver would give me and a goat a ride to the vet. She told me all that foolishness isn't needed in the city. I am going to use my psychology degree and try to figure out my mom!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

Will be canning dry beans here also, and making a decent run for supplies to restock. Didn't realize how much we had actually gone through when all the grandkids were here. Plus want to be well prepared with winter coming. Predictions are calling for a bad one and don't want to be caught short. 

Mpillow....no matter how much wood we have, I never feel that its enough. I agree, splitting wood is a great way to work off frustration. Dh doesn't like when I split though. He says I'm calamity Jane...i have broken both wrists twice working around our place. 

Off to the coffee pot.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ann - not sure about the potatoes in the stew. I'll have to check some recipes. Also wondering about the beer in the recipe.

lindamarie - if we were in another country, you probably wouldn't have a problem with a goat in a taxi!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Crunch time in the kitchen here.

Have a great day.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Cat chow must be working...6 eggs yesterday...3 already this am. All different colors and sizes so know it isn't my two old hens working overtime! Pa hopes it means I'll be baking more goodies...not until this heat breaks. Which it is supposed to do tonight and be in 70's by Sat. Sure hope so.

Pa tilled orchard garden down and if we get some rain...I made a funny...we will plant vetch/rye on it. Our main garden still has tomatoes, zillions of peppers that need harvesting and late beans that are now getting big enough to pick. Then we'll pull everything and burn. Compost piles don't get hot enough thru winter to take care of disease/pest problems. 

Goldenrod in full bloom and so is my head. Mostly in ditches everywhere. Bees need the pollen but I don't! Eyes are so blurry. Need to go start some bread and grind some rye for a new recipe for buttermilk rye bread I want to try.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Goldenrod makes my eyes swell shut!! I'm not even allergic to ragweed but am allergic to pigweed.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

SCORE! Hubby came home last night and told me one of the ladies at work is taking the "buy out"....this was no surprise. She and her hubby, who lost his job a few months back, are scaling down and selling their house and moving to SC where her kids live. She asked if I could used her pressure caner- it's old - DH is very well trained he said YES. He called at lunch, sitting in his truck is an old National caner - with wood handles! He found the date 1949 on it....so cool! She used it up until a few years ago (I think it came from her family). No she doesn't have any jars, she uses them still for jams. Having a 3rd pressure caner (and for free) is so awesome!

Will have to do a bit of research at Presto and get new seals and such. Also see if I can get a weight set for it. If not, I'll have to drive the 40 min to get the gauge checked. I'm so happy, I love Presto caners!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Neighbor has "too many" pears, said come over and get all you want...been canning pears in light syrup and made some pear butter, my 2nd attempt at that. The 1st time, I put in too much cinnamon and it was ACKK! This time, dh said it's PERFECT! SCORE! Doing the happy dance here. Will be canning green beans again in a week. I'm thinking I'll thaw and can some tomatoes in the mean time.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned another 7 quarts and 3 pints of tomato juice yesterday. Slowly, slowly the jars are adding up. Dug the carrots today and they are mostly puny with the occasional nice sized carrot. I brought in all the tiny carrots and will scrub them and roast them with the pork roast I'm planning for dinner Friday. I continue to harvest dried pinto beans and am up to 1/3 gallon. The beans are smaller than usual no doubt due to the drought.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen....yea on the canner!!!

Backwoods...you're lucky, pears are $40.00 a bushel here. We have apple, cherry and peach trees but no pears.

Murphys law is still hanging around our house. DH went to change brakes on Suzuki, stud broke off and lug nut stunk in lug wrench. He gave up. Luckily only one is broke and we will take vehicle to town tomorrow so they can do the work. DH has changed brakes and worked on our vehicles before, but lately anything that can go wrong does.

My tomatoes are done. Brought the last few green ones in today. Had so much rain and cool temps this summer lucky we got any. Broccoli is doing good though. I felt so bad for dh and the car situation that I made him a peach cobbler. He perked right up&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Severe thunderstorm moving thru here with high winds. With the luck we've been having will gave to take chainsaw with us tomorrow to clear road. 

I think our vehicles having problems is an omen to stay home here in the woods. 

Our plan for the weekend is to get at least one of the woodsheds at least half full. Hopefully the weather will cooperate.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Saw the horrible flooding in Colorado on the news. Everyone there okay?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

bulkammo.com has stock.......check it out

Cake delivers in the morning.......just some last minute decorating......I am so glad to have that one done. I have a small-ish cake for Monday.....Baking cakes is a lot of work!!
Cooling down a tad here this weekend...Thank goodness! But still....... No rain.:sob:
I will start making Tamales in about a week.....I NEED the weather to cool down.
I want to can some dried beans, AND our legendary State Fair of Texas, starts in 2 weeks.....busy time.
YAY JEN!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Found the Stove Top that was on sale crazy cheep when we first moved back to the US and the boxed potatoes. No one likes them, but it was better then nothing when we first started back (and I didn't know then that the kids didn't like them, lol). Need to find a way to hide them in stuff and get rid of them.....too old for the Food Pantry.


If you figure out what to do with the Stove Top let me know. I, too, have some to old to go to the food pantry. Brought it with us, 5 years ago, when we moved from CO to MO. Couldn't tell you the last time I used any.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cooling down my paaaatootie!!! 101F yesterday.
Ordered bulk ammo.
Feed store order made out.......will go there after my delivery.
Another Amazon auto order came in, will store it later today.

BTW Chocolate prices are going up again!!....Act now!!:Bawling:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Waking up in wonderful cool mountain air. Too bad we are in a hotel, lol. Today's the day we get down and dirty and pull down the ceiling (or part of it) and inspect the roof on the cabin. We are pretty sure there is a minor leak.....should hold till spring (pre-inspection assumption).

Yesterday we measured, picked a spot for an outhouse, and mentally located a driveway - assuming we own that land or can get permission from the neighbors to "use" 5 or 6 ' of theirs. Not sure where the exact line is, and there is really only one spot (on the line) that would be easy to get in off the highway. Would only need to move 7' of guard rail there. Everywhere else on the frontage we have to come in over a steep drop pulling 14-15' of guardrail. (about 2' off the highway you are 4' below grade. 4' off the highway you are 8-10' below grade)


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

47 degrees here this morning. 

Jen...i love this mountain air!!!

Spent all day yesterday out and about mechanics, farmers market, thrift store and grocery store. What a long day, glad when we finally got home at 1am!!

Got some great deals. 

Going to wrap up in a blanket and enjoy my coffee while sitting at the pond. DH still sleeping, he had a bad day yesterday, lot of pain and severe migraine.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Amazon order in. Don't know where I'm gonna store these 20 roll packs of Scott TP. Mice can be a problem. The problem I see with using rags is someone is gonna have to wash 'em and I know who that would be. Me, of course. And what if water is in short supply?

Crazy day yesterday. Son's best buddy from 5th grade on was bringing 3 horses down to his dad's (he's a horse/mule trainer). Tire blew out on borrowed horse trailer he was using ....had to leave it so hiked here. Lot of calling/driving to find used tire as he is really broke right now with wife just having brain surgery for life-threatening cyst. Glad she came and was doing so well. So we bought him a tire. Worst part was he was bringing his dog Winston to put to rest at his dad's place. 17 years old and failing. Never made it there so Winston joins the other best friends in our pet cemetary. Son will even make him a headstone like our own pets.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mutti...how nice of you and your family to help your sons friend. Its nice to know there are still good people out there.

Washing them probably won't be too bad if using a washer, but I would have to do them by hand. So right now I'm still buying toilet paper.

Jen....what about a sawdust bucket,toilet?

Tdd....how do you stand that heat!!!??&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Lindamarie - sawdust bucket toilet would work, but we'd have to find sawdust.... This is timber country, might be able to get dust, haven't looked. Final goal is adding onto the cabin about 10' (it's 20x15 inside) getting a small bedroom and a "private spot" for a composting toilet.

Well, we ran to the "big town" 20 miles away to buy a tarp and roofing nails. Looks like a limb broke free and hit the roof. Broke a few of the roof boards. Pulled out the wet insulation and left the ceiling open. It will hold fine till spring. Took pictures so we can get better estimate on the roof.

Cleared out a bunch of brush, neighbors weren't in this weekend so we didn't get to meet them. There will be plenty of time next year.

Measured everything so I can play the "floor plan" game all winter.....one of my favorite pass times!! We are planning on minimal everything, we will just use a Colman camp stove as our stove. So a small bit of counter next to the Hoosier should be plenty. Add some built in bunk beds and most all bases will be covered. The biggest challenge will be finding a way to get the "junk" in there out. After years of mice running through the place we have no interest in keeping the love seat or porch glider (all from the 1950's). Need to find a way to get rid of a pump organ, too.....it's long since dead, nothing sell-able. Did see an ad for someone that buys old appliances....we will keep that ad 

I think I will convince DH to stop in the "big town" tomorrow on the way through and find a drive thru for a cup of coffee. I don't need it (no caffeine withdrawls) but I miss it. We travel with our own breakfast and often make cold cuts for lunch. Cuts the cost if we only eat supper out.....and by then I don't really want coffee. I should have brought some coffee singles and a cup. This hotel has nice hot water, and I knew that from last month. Mom brought a tin of International Coffee last month - that was tasty! Maybe I'll remember next year - I even have the coffee singles already :smack


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

went to a Native plant sale today. bought another blueberry bush and a vine called groundnuts. never heard of that one before, but I though I would try it. 
it was a very nice day here! took the dog for a walk. did not do much else today.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Could the pump organ be dismantled/chopped/sawed into manageable pieces to make disposing of it easier -- perhaps a bonfire? The same with any other stuff that needs to go. If you can condense the size of the stuff, it will be much easier and cheaper to haul.

I would suggest storing tp in totes or a large metal garbage can if you have a mouse problem. I can tell you for sure that mice love, love, love to make nests out of tp. Happened to a case of tp at a church we attended!!! I kept telling everyone that there were mice as I could smell them. No one could find them until I (lucky me) moved the large cardboard box of toilet paper to look behind it. Surprise was one corner of the box chewed away and the bottom of the box full of chewed up tp and baby mice. I went right out and bought a hard plastic box to store tp in at the church.

Temps here have definitely turned fall like although they are due to go back up mid-week. Still going from 100Âº to 40Âº in 3 days was shock to my system. Wore a jacket and scarf to pick tomatoes this a.m.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

well, went out and weeded around the blueberry bushes. at least I feel like I did something now!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Peggy - how many blueberry bushes to you have? We have four small ones and have trouble keeping them alive over the winter.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy...heres what we have learned about keeping berries and any other plants alive over the winter. If deer like it, it will survive a blizzard, drought, hail storm and probably a nuclear bomb. If you plant something they don't like, it dies before you even finish putting the shovel of dirt around it.&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;

Very cool temps here, which is good because I have lots of canning to do. Have chicken, pork and beef packed on ice and will cooking those up today. It was near closing when we got to farmers market the other day so I got a 1/2 bushel of mixed hot peppers for $5.00 and several very large winter squash for $1.00 each. Will be canning the squash n chunks and drying some of peppers and pickling others. DH also brought in some more tomatoes that somehow survived. Broccoli and kale coming along good.

DH said we need to redo our Sept to-do list. We have more to-do than days!

We are getting ready to place our first ever amazon order, so if anyone has any hints or tips please let me know. Thanks. Also need to find a place to order some dry milk, any ideas?

Keep hearing that this is going to be a brutal winter and we are not going to get caught with our pantry or supplies down. Had to snowshoe out of here a few years back and never want to do that again. I always thought we were well prepared but when it matters you always find the holes.

Our apple trees did well this year and will provide quite a bit. Pick them when you are aggravated, you get a lot in the basket and work off some stress. Win win situation.

Oh, does anyone have a black bean soup recipe for canning they would like to share? Thanks.

Just a few more cups of coffee, then Irish music on and off to the kitchen&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

At amazon go to the homepage and click on today's deal and then check out the coupon section a little ways down the page...also warehouse grocery items are worth looking thru. Remember they carry industrial type goods too!

Walmart.com is also a good deal for groceries/TP free ship at $45

I canned winter squash a few years ago and HATED it. Hock a patooey!

some soup recipes I've been eyeing!

http://iowasue.blogspot.com/2011/07/home-canned-bean-soup.html

http://www.food.com/recipe/home-canned-or-stove-top-black-bean-soup-365370

saw a blackbean and pumpkinn soup recipe also butI would not can it!

chopping wood and finishing up with the garden...will be moving the calf to the garden area soon...to weed and feed!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Lindamarie...a recent blog I read did a taste test on all the varieities of dry milk available and the Provident Pantry variety available at Emergency Essentials (www.beprepared.com) won hands down. This is what we use daily for cooking/drinking unless the cow is milking. #10 cans store forever. Amazon has a lot of survival type foods but they are often drop-shipped. EE has super fast shipping and I've never had an order on backorder. Plus excellent customer service...recently ordered case of 6 navy beans and two cans were seriously dented to where their long term storage ability was impaired. Called and sent a UPS call tag out but also sent out two new cans that very day. Was a full case so no one opened to check on contents before shipping.

We are Amazon Prime members(2 day free shipping) so we order from them all the time. We've never had a single problem with orders. Also do several Subscribe and Save orders which do save you a lot on things you use a lot of...like TP..for instance, 20 rolls Scott TP for 65 cents/roll. $1.29 a roll around here. Only kind of tp our sewer system likes. Free shipping,too. And you can always postpone a shipment if you don't need it. Great service for us folks in the boonies. Think others on here buy alot thru them, too.

Thought having canned soups on hand would be useful but takes so long to pressure can meats/beans that I just cook beans now and freeze in serving portions. Can throw together a crockpot of soup in just a few minutes easily. Noted that Alsi is now selling all types of canned beans, not just kidney like they used to. Know they are cheaper than me burning up my bottle of gas!

Our orchard apples may not look so pretty but had a super big harvest and they taste so good. We have Gala,Red Rome,McIntosh,Spy,Granny Smith,Wolf River,Bonnie Best,Honeycrisp, Arkansas Black. Plus pears,peaches,cherry and plums. Takes two hands to hold a Bonnie Best! Son already studying up best organic to spray for better looking apples next year. Deer and every small critter love our orchard!!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Mpillow...was reading your reply to dh and he just about spit his coffee. What the heck is a hock a patooey?

If we ever go back to new England in going to look you up, you make me smile.

Dh wants the dragon weeder. I say goats, dh says my animals never listen to him&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Going to read over all the tips again, thanks all, then get our order together. Working in peppers now, at least the canners keep the kitchen warm. I refuse to light the wood stoves before Oct 31!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Hock a patooey----like finding Jack the dog's fur in your soup. He is a yellow lab and sheds constantly....

Well I'm mad at my DH he came home from TSC with a red wood splitter. Looks like I'll need to give up chopping wood and *put out a red light to pay for the stupid thing*. He was using it today so I went out and chopped a bunch with my maul....while giving dirty looks of course.

Took my jars into kmart this am and they had none in stock so I got a refund and got cat and dog food. I'm a little bummed.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all - back after a very busy and eventful week! Love reading what everyone's been doin'. Jessi - so sorry about your dad. You're right, in the end, it's a blessing when they are out of pain. Welcome back, hun. TDD, uggh and double yucks on the skunky dog. Blech. Mpillow, I don't know how you stand the stress - cast iron frypan? Lindamarie, hope your vehicles get restored to working order soonest - part of my busy week involved my ds's truck troubles. Everyone else, I read every post and want to reply to everyone, but some folks think my posts are too long...imagine that, lol! 

Last Saturday was my nephew's wedding - they had a western themed wedding, very informal and much fun. 

Sunday morning I had breakfast with my favorite sister and dbil before they left for home on the other side of the mountains, then I picked prunes at the old home place and weeded the little garden I made at the fairgrounds. Found a few club sized zucchini there as well as an funky looking eggplant.

My transmission went out in my son's truck Monday, and he had to tap the Bank of Mom to get it fixed. That put a hurt on my savings, but he also ordered the parts to fix my truck speedometer while he was at it, so I'm looking forward to NOT seeing the needle bounce wildly while I drive down the road. I worked Monday night - probably for the last time.

That's my big news. I took the buyout for early severance at work - 15 weeks pay, effective October 21st, with voluntary vacation days from now until then for every day I'm scheduled to work. If I hire on any time from the end of that 15 week period, up to a year from 10/21 with any facility in the same system, I retain my seniority. There are 2 other hospitals within easy driving distance, as well as several agencies, lots of long term care if I wanted to go that route again, and I've always said I'd like to try my hand at travel nursing, so I have plenty of options. I plan to take some time off, spend a bit of the payout on needed repairs here and on a few vacation trips on the cheap, and then be very frugal with the rest while I weigh my options and decide what direction I want to move. I sign the final papers tomorrow morning...other than a few panicky moments, I'm feeling good about my decision. 

While I've been off work this past week, I've built the second lean-to off my mini-barn and worked on the roof again. It's nearly watertight! Good thing, too, as we had thunderboomers and rain again today. There's been more thunderstorms this summer than I can ever remember having. I've also continued to work on woodsheds and barn cleaning. Needless to say, I've had a lot of sore muscles and joints, but such a feeling of satisfaction at all I'm getting done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - You can store that TP or any other paper products in 55 gal plastic barrels...I do it all the time... Works fantastic and keeps it out of the house taking up so much room.
MGM - Wow, that is BIG news...All the best.
lindamarie....You will get hooked on Amazon.....It ships, arrives at your door, put it away......no fuss no muss...no expensive gasoline wasted and you don't have to get out in any type of weather. Everything from light bulbs to.....whatever!! I use them ALOT.
I use Chewey.com for my dog food. Free shipping auto ships.
2nd cake delivers today......

Still no flippin rain .... And I am sick of the stupid high electric bills.......That's how we stand the heat.....We pay for not suffering!

Speaking of suffering........I bought 3 Honeycrisp Apples yesterday, $13.79!!!!!!!!!! ( THREE )

mpillow - Well, at least he was up doing something??????

MGM - Here the Ben -Gay!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

TDD - I hope that was 3 bushels!!!

MGM - congratulations!! Take it easy!!

I've picked all the remaining cukes. Going to try a refrigerator dill recipe. Might get frost tonight so I'll have to pick the remaining green tomatoes. They didn't do very well this year. Late blight again!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Jen---sawdust toilet....just a bale of pine shavings(animal bedding) from TSC...make sure to get pine though...it composts faster!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD..never thought of storing in garage in drums. And noticed that neighbor on corner just got a new supply of metal 55 gal drums with lids. We needed new burning barrel but will get one for TP, too. That should keep the mice out.

I must say our log splitter is one of the best things we ever bought. I, too balked at the cost but it has saved us so much pain. We'd be owning the Ben-Gay company without it! 

Got my lab reports back from my dr. visit. and all perfect. Even my O2 sat was 100% which was amazing as I've had some asthma spells where the docs would have been happy with anything about 67! Happiest about normal blood sugar and thyroid right on. Family hx. of both problems. Good clean country living and healthy homegrown food..and family genes where everyone lives to their 90's with their brains still sharp helps I suppose.

Bought a cute little red crockpot on Amazon and discovered apple crisp is totally possible without heating up my oven. Just cooked until apples soft and opened up for a while so the topping could crisp. Used my Honeycrisp apples which are, apparently, worth high dollar! Who knew??! 

Raining here. Got the garden tilled except for one row pepper plants and a row of late green beans. So the rain will mean we can sow the vetch/rye planted on it. Buckwheat blooming on the lower half.

Pa and son extracted honey so now I don't need to hoard every drop. Pretty good amt but leaving alot on so will have super strong colony to split. Discovered we got the wrong Prairie Gold flour, not the white wheat but it sure makes delicious bread anyhow. Just darker. Must read the labels better as have 50# to use up. Have been using coconut oil in it so sweet flavor without the honey. 

Pick up our beef Friday and still haven't defrosted the freezer. Lazy me. No excuse now as temps only in 60's.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

Put up some more tomato sauce and pick apples from my neighbor's 3 overloaded trees. I am still in awe of the amount of fruit we are getting this year. Hope to make some apple sauce and apple butter later this week. Great scores at a garage sale this weekend, 1 pair of shorts, 3 pair of capris and some khakis, a plastic tub full of Disney videos, 4 wrought iron candle holders, and a crystal candy dish for $4! Got some new tarps at Menards 2 pack for $6.99 with a $4.00 rebate.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK...got it....research sawdust toilets. I thought I knew what they were, but I seem to be over complicating things. Thanks all....I'll look into it. I know EE sells toilet seats that fit 5 gal buckets (I assume I'll want that). DH has been teasing we should get one....he may just find one under the tree this year, lol.

Bless my mom!! She called today and chatted. After a bit she mentioned it was an amazing year for apples, and she can get all the free ones she wants. She was going to ask if I wanted more, but instead asked if she canned up applesauce would we use it!! She has all she wants, but is willing to make us some. I am running like a mad-woman right now (Okay, not as much as TDD is)...to the point I can't sleep a few nights a week. She asked me how much space I had to store it. Told her we just bought new shelves and I now have 3 empty shelves for canning....so she can't make too much.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Shew!

VA rating is in...no change in percentage which is alright for now. Especially since DH hasn't even heard from the VA here (that's getting taken care of tomorrow whether they like it or not). He's handling all the changes (which were his idea in the first place) pretty well and set to start back to school to finish out his Criminal Justice degree. He knows being a cop is out of the question but is looking at possibly probation/parole areas...maybe even the juvie side of it all. Who knows.

I missed the deadline for enrolling in the program (Clinical Lab Tech) I want so will have to wait until NEXT Fall. Go figure. 

We're s-l-o-w-l-y getting the unpacking done. The only room really left to finish up is the spare/storage room. The house was built as a vacation home and the builder didn't give much room to the kitchen (read: practically no cabinet space) so the extra room is part pantry, part sewing room, part 'hold everything' room. It's not pretty in there and I avoid it at all costs right now. We need to redo the closet with shelving so that the space can be utilized better. But I need to think about how I want it done, lol. It could be a while yet.

No major prepping done this week or probably for the rest of the month. I've been buying extra meat (markdowns) and stocking the freezer. We're looking at buying some kerosene heaters (ugh the cost) as a backup heat source since the new place is ALL electric. Oh and I'm keeping an eye on prices for camp stoves to have as well. We've got a camping trip coming up in November (back in the Ozarks) so we'll be spending extra time getting gear together and checked over.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

My neighbor gave me one of her celery plants. I'm going to try dehydrating it and then grinding it into powder. Picked the seeds from one of our large sunflower heads. Tedious!!

Tried a new crock pot recipe tonight - Cuban Pork and Black Bean Stew. Pretty tasty and made a whole lot! A good candidate for canning the leftovers. Used a whole pound of dried black beans.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:shocked:Cindy-Nope-Three Apples......I cannot even fathom, what 3 bushels would cost.

FROST??????? We are still at 100F and not a drop of rain

Got our feed order......worked stowing it away, until I thought I would drop....but, it is done. Pass the Ben-Gay, please.

I don't have another cake until this weekend.... so, I can catch up on chores.

Mutti -I have a friend that flattens the TP rolls to store more in a Barrel.....I do not. I'm telling you.....55gal barrels ARE the way to go.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :shocked:Cindy-Nope-Three Apples......I cannot even fathom, what 3 bushels would cost.


:help: I honesty thought you bought 3 apple trees...not just 3 apples!! Wow...why? What were/are you making that is worth that much for apples? I assume it is an order you are filling - so you will get the $ back - verses in the mood for a snack of "golden" apples.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Woke up to 43 degrees this morning. Time to get out my flannel nighties. Yesterday was cool and damp so we actually lit the cookstove. 

Went looking in amazon, OMG!! I had no idea the stuff you could find on there. Haven't even placed our order yet and I'm hooked. DH still wants dragon weeder I say goats. I told him our kids didn't always listen to me but we still kept them around.

Mutti...cheers to a good Medicare physical.

Mpillow...i keep telling DH we should get a log splitter,but he says no. He says he's still able to split. He is thinking about getting a small tractor though. We could definitely use that around here. We have never had one so will definitely have to research.

Ended up just canning pints of dried black and kidney beans, along with chicken, pork, and beef. Running out of shelf space but good knowing we have a full pantry.

Tdd....apples here go for $15.00-$17.50 a bushel. Those apples better have been super duper organic!

MGM...dh is bank of dad and I'm mom mart. Seems like one person starts having car problems and so does everyone else. Its that darn Murphy and his laws.

Mpillow...if dh gets a tractor, I'll be hanging my red light next to yours. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Some days I feel like a dog chasing it's tail!!!

The subaru goes into shop tomorrow. The transmission is not worth the time and effort, according to the mechanic, so I did some research and got confirmation. So trade or run it into the ground? Its a high end model and I love it, my heart is broken. Its been good to me for 12 years!

My sister's peach tree was breaking due to the load so she picked and gave me amilk crate full. So guess who will have a sticky kitchen next?:help:

We have the back to school flu...just the kids so far. It was 39 degrees this morning so I had better be doing a good salvage picking on the garden, too. $3000 worth of vehicle and homeowners ins. to pay out fri. and property taxes the 30th. Buying the wood splitter was not in the budget for obvious reasons.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well.......this is far from Apple Country down here. We have to pay the piper.

I paid $100 for a Honeycrisp tree... and have barely been able to keep the darn thing alive in this heat.

Jen - No....Just one of my few guilty pleasures....I love me a cold, sweet,crisp Honeycrisp Apple. I wait all year for them and them only for me to snack on....matter of fact...I think one is calling me now.

Maybe some of ya'll could just ship me a few cases???? LOL!

lindamarie...TOLD YA!! Amazon strikes again!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Reading about what all of you have been doing makes me tired! I worked at the office today plus commute then fixed supper and that's it. Tomorrow is going to be another tomato processing day, need to bake bread and do something about the carrots I dug Saturday. Total carrot crop fits in a dish pan!

We have been having showers but not a measureable amount in the rain gauge. Today was very cool with high of 68Âº. Tomorrow is supposed to be back up to 88Âº. A person could get whiplash with all these ridiculous temperature changes.

Sunday I started digging a square to use to plant lettuce, radishes and turnips planning to keep growing under a cover. Last year I had lettuce until mid-November. I have two covers and was planning to dig two squares but ran into cement on the first and exhausted myself digging it out. The cement turned out to be around 18" by 12" by 5" to 7" thick. Heavy to get out of the hole. After the tornado the bulldozer man who took down the old house was supposed to haul all that away but we've found a lot that he buried.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

This morning 80F .......That's cool, compared to what me have been having. However 100F again today. It's MUGGY! ugh!
Work is very stressful right now, and I have all this other stuff going on.....aaaggggghhhh! I am hardly sleeping... and no doubt, I am a grouch:grump:. AND, I don't care!!!
mpillow- Yes, it is that time of year. We have big bucks in taxes looming. We will pay them next month and in Dec.

I am going to try to get my Flu shot is evening, maybe tomorrow.

You guys have a great day.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

September 18 2013

The garden is winding down, given all that it has to give.
Fruit trees have been stripped and canned.

Tore out the sunflowers, and I will collect the seeds this week.

I need to get back on track. Spent the last few months, derailed.

I have a 1000 things to do, but need to start on 1.
I think my 3 month plan is where I will start.
I don't want to get overwhelmed!!

Baby steps!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Gee, I paid $30 for each of my two Honeycrisp apple trees and thought that was highway robbery. Got them from Jungs. This is their second year to bear and a good bushel off of each And two hands big. Pa just brought in a 5 gal. pail of apples from ??? tree. But tasty. Made apple crisp in my baby crockpot last night and turned out perfectly. This has been an excellent fruit year with pears still to pick and an abundant crop of Concord grapes which we don't get every year.

Around here we get 1/2 bushel boxes of superior apples from our Mennonite store for $9. So $18 bushel and worth it. Quality fruit and really big apples. We buy two bushels of Jonagolds to add to our various varieties for sauce...you know, like the old commercials for Motts but we use more than 5 kinds of apples from apple land...which is probably China these days for Motts. Just like honey.Got this years honey extracted and bottled. Very tasty. It varies each year depending on what they've been working except for the late buckwheat honey. We filter but that's all. Taking us awhile to build back up after the bear visit.

Processor called to say beef was ready. Finally got that freezer defrosted...basically only things in there was stuff I've put up this summer. Next month we get our 20 organic chickens from our Mennonite friends pastured poultry business. They are so good. Have last one from the freezer roasting in crockpot right now. Can't get beef until Sat. as son is getting half and we'll probably have to bring some of his home to our freezer as theirs isn't as big as ours.

Everyone sure sounds busy. Expecting 10 yard dump truck of firewood today or tomorrow so know what we'll be doing....then a second one next week. Oak. Heavy. Many sawmills down here so you can get a load like this for $160. Cut offs so vary in size but we just sort for inside stove wood and outdoor boiler. Hint of fall in the air makes us more ambitious!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Just called around and checked on apple prices here. The two fancy places want $40 or more per bushel!! We are going to Vermont on Saturday so will stop at an orchard over there. Pre-picked cortlands are $22 a bushel there. When we move, the first thing I want to plant are apple trees!

The celery is taking FOREVER in my cheap yardsale dehydrator. and these were really small stalks. Anyone use an Excaliber? Is it worth the money?

Laura - I spent a good part of the last couple of years derailed by chronic pain. It can be so frustrating trying to get back on track!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well it wasnt the tranny after all!:sing: A stuck caliper....mechanic said you need new brakes but baby them until you can swing it and he'll scab what used parts he can...my gas filler pipe also needs replacement---$275 if we decide to continue repairs. He showed what to learn to live with and what might wait and what needs ASAP. Some relief at least! And a free loaner to boot. I did not get much done because I was waiting on the calls to decide what to fix today and what could wait. Got somehousework done and some blow down branches cut up for "early" fires...you know before Oct. 31 

My peaches will be tomorrow's big chore.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey TDD...here's a better deal for you! http://www.thefruitcompany.com/gourmet-gifts/premium-fruit/honeycrisp-apples


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Just took the last of 13 quarts and 1 pint of tomato juice from the canner. Canning juice is easy but the mess cleaning up the Squeeze and pots isn't much fun, but its done. It would have been much more fun to had done this yesterday when it was 68Âº instead of today's 88Âº! Supper will be leftover casserole so just a quick re-heat in the microwave.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann...i bet cleaning up after tomato juice is as much fun as cleaning up after peaches. I swear you mop the floor and counters 10 times and it still feels sticky.

Temps not getting over 60 in daytime and dropping to low 50's at night. I live the fall.

Mpillow...glad to hear not the tranny. We had to change the calipers on my sidekick and they were not cheap. Still need to have the clutch put in, got the part but my mechanic is out of town. Labor will be about $375.00, but mechanic works out payments so that helps. My sidekick is a 1995, but I love it. You would be surprised how much you can fit in it.

mutti...dh thinks we should get a side of beef. Since we have no freezer I have no idea how long it would take me to can it. Sometimes I really miss my freezer. 

Dh worked on painting our bathroom today. We turned our greenhouse into a bathroom last year but just got around to getting it painted. Started breaking out the winter clothes and putting away the summer ones. Pretty soon will have to put the flannel sheets on the bed.

As long as weather stays dry on Saturday we will spend all day getting wood. Have lots of standing dead and some that came down in storms. Until the wood is cut and stacked in the wood sheds I always fear freezing.

Not sure what kind of apple trees I have, they were here when we got here. They may not be perfectly shaped but they sure are tasty and produce a decent amount. Once the wood stove is going full force going to make apple butter.

We have picked a few things on amazon...toilet paper, cat food, soap, dh even found a charge controller for our solar panels. Since any trip out of here to shopping involves a minimum of 4 hours travel time round trip, amazon will definitely be a bonus. Save on gas and time. Yippie!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen ....7lbs for $38.95???

Hey....only 92F today.....yeah right....It's already 82F right now!!!!!....and a 90% chance of rain tomorrow.......yeah right.

lindamarie - Every once in a while, you can get Coffee and cases of Tuna super cheap with free shipping, at Amazon.....Keep an eye on those types of things....realy can be a deal! I am happy you are happy.......They save me a ton of time, energy and $$ spent on gasoline. Speaking of gas.... topping off today......gas has dropped like crazy here.

Ammo order came in!!:dance: Big dog food order should be in today.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen ....7lbs for $38.95???


Yeah, still a crazy price, but if 3 apples cost you almost $14...and I'm guessing 3 apples is about a pound....it's an improvement. But then even here in apple country...honeycrisps are a "premium" apple. They cost us more then average, too, but more like $1.50-2 a pound verses $.70-$1 a pound for "average" apples (less when you buy seconds from the orchard  ). 

I have no idea how to mail you any and have them survive. If you have any idea...I'm all ears!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh mercy...I'm scared to find out what the prices are going to run at our fave Fall haunt. We hit up one of the local orchards every year (tradition since I was a kiddo) with the littles and buy a couple of bushels, some pumpkins and their cider (it's my kryptonite). Price is worth it no matter what it is...it's local, family run and they use natural pest control methods. That visit comes next month though.

We're just taking it easy around here the rest of this month as I head back up to MO next week to tackle Mom's basement and pull out all her camping gear for us to go over and get ready for our trip in November.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I think one of my trees is a honeycrisp. Big apples, yellowish flesh, not as good holding quality as the macs but tasty! Unfortunately my trees did nothing this year..it rained hard for days when they blossomed. They were planted in 1978...they are monsters in need of a good haircut.

Do you ever get the feeling like "the more you do, the more you are put upon"? There are just not enough hours in the days lately! (or money to pay for things!)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

September 19th, 2013

Today I am going to sit down and start my '3 month storage plan'.
Write out (7) breakfast meals, lunch meals, and dinner meals; break those down into ingredients, and then make a list.
That way I have some 'direction' each week when I head to the grocery.

I have (3) tables to clean off in the basement, and once I have those done, I need to 'arrange' it in such a fashion that it is a 'functioning' room. I have these amazing stainless steel tables, but I am struggling to "see" how to set this room up to function.

I'd like to put the dehydrator down there, dry herbs and such, etc. Really just want it to 'function'.

This weekend I am going to seed all my sunflower heads and lay those out to dry. 
Ditto on my hollyhocks.

Need to do some reading on horseradish. It's mature this year, and I don't want it to go to waste!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Larua, just read a post about the blog Everything Under the Sun by Wendy DeWitt (I thought it was here at HT....but I can't find it). In her article she list out meals with all the ingredients to make it once and then how much to make it 52 times. Might be a starting spot for you.
http://everythingunderthesunblog.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html
This take you to the page with all that info. She breaks it all down into what and why to store.....towards to bottom are the recipes.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, my 'like' button has gone on vacation again. So to everyone....good posts! Wherever it has gone I hope it brings back warm dry weather.

Laura...how long did it take before your hollyhocks flowered? Ours get huge but no flowers. I would love to get stainless steel tables in an outside kitchen. 

If we get as much snow this winter as the amount of rain this summer we will definitely be snowed in. I refuse to pay $500.00 to have our 3mile driveway plowed.

Rained last night so to wet to do anything outside. Dh feeling sore today, has a Dr appointment tomorrow. Its a whopping 56degrees right now, cloudy and wet. Might actually light my cook stove and put a stew on to cook.

Jen...did you find out anything about sawdust toilets? Look at it this way...you never have to worry about the kids dropping something in the toilet and it clogging.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Forgot

Cindy...we used to live up in Windham vt. It was beautiful. Loved to go apple picking. Have a good safe trip!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Laura - here's the recipe I use for horseradish. I just read in Jackie Clay's blog that you should put the shredded horseradish in the frig for a while before canning it. This is supposed to increase the heat.

[FONT=&quot]Horseradish for Canning[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup plus 2 tbl white vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tsp kosher salt or pickling salt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tsp sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tsp ascorbic acid crystals (Fruit Fresh)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 cups lightly packed, peeled and finely grated horseradish (2 Â½ to 3 pounds horseradish root)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]* Take your food processor outside to grate the horseradish.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In medium glass or stainless steel bowl, combine the vinegar, salt, sugar, and ascorbic acid crystals. Stir until everything is dissolved. Stir in horseradish.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ladle the horseradish into hot jars, leaving Â½â headspace. Using a plastic knife, remove any trapped air bubbles. If necessary, add more horseradish to maintain Â½â headspace. Wipe the jar rims and threads with a clean, damp cloth. Cover with hot lids and rings. Process half pint jars in a boiling water bath for 15 minutes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Makes about 4 half pints.[/FONT]


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Sure miss the apple orchards in Michigan. The biggest one near us was owned by our doctor....we put our bees in and got all the apples we wanted !!!!!!!They had a cider mill,too. 

Think the first thing a new homesteader should do is establish his orchard and put in grapes and berries. Things get so hectic once you add animal chores and a garden that the orchard often gets shortchanged. Know ours does. Son has been working all summer trimming and mulching. Dog-eared the Gardens Alive! catalog working on an organic spray program for next year. A person would be scared to make a to-do list this time of year....pages long and daunting. 

Took and afternoon off and went to our local yarn shop...she has just my taste but restrained myself and only got yarn for two prs. socks that will be Christmas gifts. All my favorite tv programs start next week so I like to knit and watch...I'm supposed to be retired but feel slothful just sitting! Bones, Big Bang, NCIS (talk is Zeva is leaving..oh no!). Even pa will turn off his political shows for the bang! Since we only have basic $20 monthly DISH programing we don't really many choices although with basic we do get History channel which we like.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a reminder.....when seeding hot peppers, no matter how bad you have to pee, ALWAYS WASH YOUR HANDS FIRST!!!&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56851;. And as DH stands there laughing, throwing the nearest handy object at him is perfectly within your rights!! Ugh.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We went to the orchard on Monday while we were in town, but it was packed and we could not get in. They've turned it into a restaurant that is very popular with lady's clubs and lady's luncheons. All I wanted was apples but we left rather than try to fight our way thru the scrum. Dh was mad at me for not going in but he's very unsteady on his feet and a crowd is dangerous for him even tho he refuses to admit it. He's always saying that I "knocked him over" when I've brushed against him so lightly that I didn't even notice I'd touched him.

Sometime in October there will be a local pumpkin days and they always have apples so I'll wait for that and pay the premium.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ascorbic acid and lemon juice mixture for peach dipping....allergen? Apparently I scratched my chin and major reaction....anyway 8 pints of peaches and 3 1/2 pints of peach butter.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I have canned 15 pints of hot peppers. I really like peppers. Only problem is my hands are on fire. I know, wear rubber gloves. Problem is I have small hands and they never seem to fit right. At least I kept my glasses on so no juice squirted in my eyes and I didn't have to rub them. I have tried everything you could think of to stop the burning...aloe, desitin diaper rash cream even preparation h with aloe. This is one of the reasons dh calls me calamity Jane on steroids.

He can't wait to see what happens when we get my animals back. I have already broke both wrists twice, walked into barbed wire and had one of my goats break my toe. Ahhh.....the homestead life.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Cleaned out garage, so I could pull Blazer in & replace old light duty springs with heavy duty ones. Gotta keep the car in good shape!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow -probably a reaction to the "Peach Fuzz"....It make me itch like crazy... I, myself, really react to it.

Hey, Hey, Hey NOW.......We have light rain....and it's 73F. Maybe they got it right for a change!
lindamarie - I have small hands....I get my cloves at the Restaurant supply.... They fit fine. Maybe I can send ya some to try out?

I hope to find "Pie Pumpkins", this year.... that are not considered currency!!! Every thing is sooo flippin expensive.

Gotta go....Have a great day!!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

The last time we were at Sam's Club, they had a rep from DirectTV who talked us into switching from DISH network. We have a much better package for less than we paid for DISH and the price is guaranteed for life. I shopped while DH did the paperwork. On the way home he said we are going to get $200 in Sam's coupons for signing up. He was wrong about that, yesterday we got a $200 Sam's gift card in the mail! Will have to plan my prep shopping to make the most of this surprise reward. We got almost 2" of rain yesterday! Rain barrel is full again so DH is going to empty that into our covered 20 gallon containers. Planted endive, a little late but if I cover it when there is frost, we should be able to eat it until Christmas. The rain helped our fall lettuce patch, too. Made more tomato sauce and got another bag of free apples from the neighbor. Will make applesauce this weekend as well as sour dough bread and cinnamon bread.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

lindamarie - Try milk to stop the burning of the peppers. It's the only thing that works for me.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I got the ins paid, ended up out to lunch with my mom and fabric shopping----she won $50 on a scratch ticket! We had fun spending it plus she had money from her blue/red ribbons for her fair entries (quilt, baby blanket etc). My sister won some blue ribbons/ bucks for sweaters and socks and DD17 won for her 2 handed pot holder. I've made a few sweaters and socks and afghans along the way but farming takes up a lot of my time now. 

It was nice for my talented family members to get some well deserved recognition! 

The peach butter is better than s-x BTW. My husband ate the half pint last night.:nono:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Off to pick up our beef. Meeting son there so he can get his half and send any back that he thinks won't fit in his freezer. Plus pick up some of their delicious bacon for end of the tomato season bacon tomato sandwiches....plus sliced onions that Pa and son love on them. Ick. Not me.

48 degrees here this am...I love fall. If it wasn't some kind of hunting season from now until Jan. it would be perfect. Use to be really unsafe here in gun season but all the hunters have died or moved away so, basically, only my son and his wife hunt our property. Son was calling in a turkey once and someone shot over his head. Scary.

Got 1-1/2" rain which was perfect to put the hairy vetch/rye on my garden. Ground so dry it soaked it up like a sponge. Usually we get nice fall rains which make it perfect for tree planting so think I'll order some more peach trees.

Got first 12 yard dump truck of firewood....huge pile and Pa ordered another for next week so we'll have to get stacking.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

One of our buns had 11 babies yesterday. Gonna change her name from Moon to Myrtle---Fertile Myrtle!

Did 4 more pints of peach butter last night. Hoping to get some more wood in the shed...2/3full presently.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

AWWWWW GEEEZ.............MIL Fell yesterday and is now in the hospital....we already know, she won't go back to her house. She will live in re-hab for a while, then we will find her an assisted living area....... we have taken care of her for more than 5 yrs and she fully runs us in the ground......every chance she gets......I know that sounds awful... but it is true. We are shackled to her 24 7 and she makes jokes of it. No other family members come close ever......unless they think she might kick the bucket.

Anywho.......HUGE big pot of chicken and dumplings, simmering. Pulled pork holding in syran, Chopped Mixed greens. Red beans and Rice and Baguettes.......2 Pina Colada Cakes...That ought to hold the swarming vulchers for one meal. And oh, BTW.......They can eat outside.......they are not floppin in on me or my home.
CAN YOU TELL I AM BITTER??????


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Sometimes you just have to stand firm and hold your ground. Don't let them make you bitter just stand tall and hold your ground. 

I finally planted some lettuce, radishes and turnips for my fall garden. I'm sure its too late for them to do anything but until we got those two 1/2" rains there was no hope. 

I've been cleaning off the squash and cucumber vines and wanted to burn them because they are full of bugs and blight. However, we are under a 100% burn ban. We'd burned our burn pile shortly before the ban went into effect but we had two large branches come down since plus garden debris so need to burn again. It won't happen until the ban is lifted.

Picked a few dried pods from the green bean patch for seed. I'll have to keep checking as the pods are so meaty they take a long time to dry.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> AWWWWW GEEEZ.............MIL Fell yesterday and is now in the hospital....we already know, she won't go back to her house. She will live in re-hab for a while, then we will find her an assisted living area....... we have taken her on for 5 yrs and she fully runs us in the ground......every chance she gets......I know that sounds awful... but it is true. We are shackled to her 24 7 and she makes jokes of it. No other family members come close ever......unless they think she might kick the bucket.
> 
> Anywho.......HUGE big pot of chicken and dumplings, simmering. Pulled pork holding in syran, Chopped Mixed greens. Red beans and Rice and Baguettes.......2 Pina Colada Cakes...That ought to hold the swarming vulchers for one meal. And oh, BTW.......They can eat outside.......they are not floppin in on me or my home.
> CAN YOU TELL I AM BITTER??????


Can totally relate-- my MIL drives me batty and all of her own kids, too. I could NEVER live with her. I'd rather burn in Hades.

A full truckload of goat food from the pantry today! Washed some bedding, cut some wood and had a visit from the neighbor boy who is right in between my 17 and 19 yo. My husband was concerned because the boy started college this year and we had not heard from him...he is like a son! I had some extra ramen noodles, mini ravs, and micro popcorn that I gave him to take back to school...he was so happy!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:grump:GRUMPH !

Big Blow up!! Distant, never come around, unless they think some one is dying....and they might get some$$ kin.....showed their not good for nothin face up and started decreeing lougly,......How my Dh and I thought we were "all that" and considered ourselves invincible....cause we are some kinda of doomsdayers..........OH LORD IN HEAVEN !!!STOP ME.....NO, STOP DH, NO, Stop boh of us.

That BOY likeda got him self hurt....fo real. He was told to never come back under any circumstances.... And,if he does, he WILL be trespasing and to shut his slanderous MOUTH!

Obviously, neither one of us slept.... we watched our property, animals and vehicles.
BGD's let loose to prowel.

Can you believe this all started over a 88yr old falling down? IMAGINE a REAL SHTF/end of days scenario.

I AM SOOOO P*****D and furious:grumble:

I off to make some more coffee and give dh a little rest....it's 62F and damp this morn...finally


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd.....lots of hugs to you. I loved my dear mil. She passed away 2 years ago at 92. My own mother and family leaves a lot to be desired. My father passed in 1992 at 59 (lung,liver, brain cancer..he smoked like a chimney). Talk about fights and the ugly side of family. Everyone fighting about the will. I walked away with my fathers cane and brothers and sister were left to fight over 'my share'. No one could understand why I didn't want anything. With all your he money my parents have/had it didn't save my dad. 

I live the farthest away from my mom but everytime there's an emergency I am the one that gets called. Yet brother lives within 30 minutes. Never been called a doomsayer, but we have been told we live like animals out here in the woods, we have turned our backs on everything and are completely nuts. I have a sister I haven't seen since my dads funeral. She is working on husband num 4 he has more money then the last 3. I am the oldest of four.

Someone once told me that your friends become your family and I believe that. I have a great friend that is 6 miles from me. We have been friends for 13 years. And now I have ht. Hang the in there Tdd, sometimes family isn't worth it if you have to have xanax, weapons, chocolate and coffee just to get through saying hello.

Ok rant over. Off to the coffee pot and canner. Hopefully we will have some sunshine today.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Guess everyone has the same family woes. Embroiled in our own as oldest son seems to have abscounded with a good share of hubby's inheritance...wondered how a retiree like him afforded the two new SUV's and trip to Hawaii in past two years! Anyhow, other three boys seeing lawyer and he will have to provide the financials. Who ever left it to one person to sign checks in a trust I don't know but never heard of such a thing. Plopped her in nursing home and since she had mild Alzheimers she didn't know what was going on. At least the trust for Pa's blind sister wasn't in his hands.

Oh the stories I could tell after years of working in nursing homes. The relatives who came out of the woodwork when someone died....who you'd never see have one single visitor. Sad commentary on our society.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We sit right here, and work ,an,work an,work day in and day out...I could not care less what thy can acquyire......or what they do wit it.

THEY AIN"T gonna take it away from us as long as I have any breath in my body.


Believe methey we not coming to spend the day.......It was a scouting party.

lindamaaaaaarie - If it was not my dh only souce if inheritace....I'd couldn't care......but know in there twisted minds are tinking. 
""OOOOOOOOOOH*******NO***************************! Hatfields and MCoys revisied. My key board need a newbattery......it's just typing what it wants.

Anyway....It's been hours and I am still smouldering. I just feel violated.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I worked for attorneys for 30 years. Several times people commented that marriage dissolutions must be the worst things to deal with. Well, dissolutions are no picnic but if you want nasty do probate. I was so glad when I was able to work on only bankruptcies. Bankruptcies can get tricky but I seldom had one turn nasty.

Don't let these people control you. If you feel threatened, sic the sheriff on them and get a restraining order. You really don't need to be dealing with them one-on-one from this point forward. If you so much as blink wrong, they will be suing you and costing you a bundle in legal fees and aggravation. No matter how much pleasure it would be to eliminate them, you really don't want shouldn&#8217;t to do that!

Today was picture perfect weather (except still dry). I really didn't have much that I needed to do outside but it was too nice to stay inside so I went out and picked up walnuts. These are from a very old tree and are small so they're not worth the effort to crack and pick out. I picked up a garbage bag of them and put it right into the garbage can. its the second bag I've done. It was windy so the nuts kept dropping and I kept thinking I would get beaned but I didn't. Tomorrow is supposed to be about the same so I'm planning to do laundry and hang it out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the shoulders and hugs everyone.

I'm a bit better today....They all had to leave and go back home (awwww) Who called them to come here, anyway.

My dh s the only heir, with the exception of his semi estranged daughter....she gets 1/2 of the proceeds of the house... and that is all. PERIOD. I'm not even in the Will and have been at her beck and call for for than 20yrs. And , that's ok....I do it gladly.

Thanks ANN - I hate to say it ,but we are reviewing all camaras closely. I will call the authorities, if I need to do so.

OK back to the fun stuff - I deliver another cake today.
62F 
Cowboy's won???????
DH is getting some rest.

We got a slow lght rain in Friday....But, I still had to water he Orchad yesterday.

Taking a breath now............BREATHE, BREATHE.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Fall is officially here Able to work outside all day yesterday without sweating! Even got Pa off his butt and we picked the Spy apple tree...over a bushel of big big apples plus another bushel of windfalls and several buckets of cow apples...our Jersey mama is a most unsociable cow but she will always come for apples. So today will be applesauce/apple pie filling day even though I already have a yrs. supply on shelf from last year. But can't count on a good harvest every year and it will keep. Totally out of pint jars so quick trip to Dollar General needed.

Tree next to Spy is an Arkansas Black and it is loaded, too but is an excellent producer every year. These are heirloom type of hard apples that keep all winter. Usually put softened apples thru the Squeezo but gonna peel a few so I can start some jars of vinegar...never tried this but I certainly use enough vinegar that is will be a frugal thing to do!

The huge mountain of wood is taunting us. Pa can't do that kind of heavy lifting and toting so waiting on son to come tomorrow and we'll make short work of stacking it. Not much will need splitting. Another load due Friday. Get out the Bengay.

Got 20# beef fat back with my meat so made first batch of suet cakes for bird feeding. They draw quite a variety of birds,too and Mr. Corgi keeps the squirrels away!

Looks like a bumper year for black walnuts...I don't like 'em but we let the neighbor kids pick them. Several companies set up and buy them around here each year. Know folks who pay their taxes with their profits. Used to be that would buy the kids back to school shoes. and winter provisions.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Tdd -so sorry for the family problems!! We have had several deaths in the last few years but no one has made a fuss. I feel very blessed to have family on both sides that gets along.

Got a 1/2 bushel of Cortlands on Saturday for $13. I figure that's about half the price I've been paying for apples at the "cheap" grocery store. We're headed back to VT around the middle of Oct and will stop and get a bushel of Empires. They are supposed to be a good keeper.

Canned two quarts of leftover chili last week and 2 quarts of leftover Cuban Pork and Black Beans. I think I'll put them in a box and label it "MEALS". Have the dehydrator going with the last of the celery leaves, bell pepper, and tomatoes. We've got a lot of cherry hot peppers and jalapenos coming so I'll dry a bunch of them.

lindamarie - have not been to Windham. We are about mid-state and as the crow flies probably 30 miles from Rutland. VT is at the top of our "retire to" areas!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

My like button came back from vacation and brought cooler temps with it. 44 here this morning and it's supposed to be in the 30's by the end of the week.

Tdd...hugs and lots of deep breaths. Do you want a care package of chocolate and coffee? That always helps. Haven't seen pie pumpkins here but butternut and Hubbard squash are selling for $1.00 and $2.00 each at farmers market. I use them in place of pumpkins. I hope you have a good day!!!!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Mutti....apple day here also. Our trees have done great and we have apples everywhere. Will be doing applesauce, pie filling and since will be lighting cookstove, applebutter. We found out on of our trees is a Macintosh.

Went to take vehicle to mechanic on Friday, that didn't pan out. But while in town ran a few errands. Bar and chain oil, 2 new chains and work gloves for me. Kroger had a big selection of markdown meats so got about $80.00 of beef for $39.00. They also had jars clearanced so dh got me 6 dozen and some lids. Dh said he needs to build a storage shed jst for jars. I stopped at bakery and got 7 icing buckets also. So at least it wasn't a wasted trip. Hopefully vehicle goes this weekend.

Since UPS can't deliver to our home, amazon order went to our DD house. Not that DD. She called and said she's ordering with us next time. 

Mpilllow....looked through WalMart.com I had no idea!!!! 

You ladies have opened my eyes to a whole new way of shopping/savings!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!

Cindy...windham is a little north of Brattleboro, through newfane off of route 30. We used to ski at Stratton and okemo. I always wanted to go back there but if s so expensive. Unless uncle Sam decides to give me a great big military pension or we win the lottery, probably won't happen. 

Tdd...thanks for the tip about getting gloves at a restaurant supply store hadn't thoughts of that. My dh had a good laugh that day.

Well I better start peeling, don't have an apple peeler just my trusty paring knife. Oh yea bought more bacon. Yummy. Amazon, WalMart.com, bulk ammo, and bacon I am a new woman. Who new the start of menopause could be so much FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

TDD - nothing can break our hearts like family. Strangers we can ignore....family we feel attached to and therefor betrayed when they behave badly. May they return to the woodwork and not return.

Sitting here watching for Peter Piper to show up, lol. I'm in the process of pickling peppers. Nice combo of banana peppers and jalapeno's....we'll see if the guys like them. I thought I had enough peppers for 6-1/2 pint jars......ended up with 12- 1/2 pints and a full pint, lol.

Hit Craigslist over the weekend and found some wood. Guy has "load your own" from his pile. $70 for an 8' truck bed, $50 for a 6'. Got there and filled up with our trailer. On the way out we stopped to pay, his kids grabbed an air hose and filled our trailer tires! The guy looks over our trailer ans says the sides aren't as high as on a truck bed, DH says He's good with the 6' bed price. Guys says "no" that's too much. Say $40!! Not often you run into someone not out to just make as much $ as possible, but it looking to make a purely fair deal!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> TDD - nothing can break our hearts like family. Strangers we can ignore....family we feel attached to and therefor betrayed when they behave badly. May they return to the woodwork and not return.


Well said!!

Although opening a can of whoop--- seems highly rewarding in the moment, it rarely ends with desired outcome.(oDon't ask me how I know))


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen...i hope you wore rubber gloves or at least remembered to wash your hands before peeing. Hopefully I will not make that mistake again.

I agree..may they go back to the woodwork, and may they also be found by very hungry carpenter ants!!

Got 1 canner load done, house smells wonderful....apples, spices. We spent the day getting woodshed straightened out. What a workout. We have a shed where all the split wood goes, a small one for kindling and a larger one where rounds etc get stored while waiting for splitting. Worked up a sweat moving wood before any got in the stove. Muscle rub before bed.

Mpillow...even though it may not turn out how you want it to, it still feels better to open that can. If my mother doesn't let up soon I am going to open both ends of the can.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, (((hugs))) hun! Sheesh, what a bunch of vultures. :grump:

I have a few apples on one of my baby trees this year, but they have scab. I'll need to research organic sprays for next year.

I signed the paperwork for the severance at work Wed...I'm satisfied that I did the right thing. It will be nice this winter not to have to worry about driving in ice and snow (probably means it won't snow all winter, lol). I can start drawing from my 403b next year if I'm not gainfully employed again by then.

Spent today working on Russell's coat again - I thought I had him all shed out and tangle-free, but he's blowing coat again and trying to mat. Poor puppy, he hates it when I have to work on his tail and haunches. The fur there is long and has a crimp to it, making it tangle really easily. The rest of his fur is more like a Golden Retriever, easy to brush out and keep looking nice. He's looking mighty purty now. 

It's been raining hard every day lately - very unusual for Sept. It feels like Fall, for sure. I scooped ashes out of the wood stove today, took the wire brush to it, and sprayed it with a fresh coat of high-temp black. Time to bring in a load of firewood to stack on the hearth, but I don't really need a fire yet. It does feel like it's time to start baking and making soup!

I've made a list of things I need to finish up before winter hits...I'm tired just looking at the list! At least the wood is in for the next couple years - that's a comfort knowing I have plenty of dry, seasoned wood as well as next winter's wood split and undercover. I still need to work on my gutter system and scrubbing/pressure washing the barn roof. So much to do and always more to do than I have the time or energy to finish. Spent the rest of the day cleaning house and organizing things throughout the house. Would like to be outside, but I'm not that crazy about working in the rain if I don't have to.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks all.

MIL is still hovering...
Most of the %^$# "family" is long gone. 
It's been nice in the mornings here, but temps are starting to climb.
lindamarie -If you don't find gloves that fit ya....let me kow....I will send a couple of pair to you to try out....BTW Have you checked Amazon?
mpillow - I wouldn't considered the "whoop", Until they started mouthing loudly about us being big time Prepper people.........Opec-Those were fighting words.:catfight:
Cake delivered and was a hit.
Dh went to the hospital and I went to bed, just as soon as, I got all the critters fed. Exhaustion took over......I don't think I moved. The nght seemed like ie was 30 minutes long.
MGM - Congrats, hon.
My dogs are shedding nightmares right now. ugh.
Everyone have a good one!!
We are topping off all vehicles, while gas is so cheap.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't been on in a while but we're still plugging along. We're scheduled to take one of our steers to a local high school that does butchering. They come highly recommended is one of only a couple of schools in the US that teach the kids this skill. Price isn't too bad at a $25 kill bill and $.40/lb hanging weight vacuum wrapped. We plan on keeping the bones for the dogs and maybe the hide. 

Deer season starts here Saturday. Hope to can lots and lots of deer meat this year! Have jars but might need to buy a few more boxes of lids. 

Have bought a few items here and there during my yard sale adventures. Mostly packs, candles, and a few odds and ends.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, 36 pts. applesauce and the best apples picked out to peel for apple pie filling. thought I was done with the hot steamy kitchen business. Didn't even can up any meat from our steer this year. Really, just didn't like it that much so son used most of it anyhow.

Went to Mennonite store and got 50# onions and 50# carrots.. The onions are huge. Gave 20# to son and will dehydrate some and put rest in our "root cellar"...actually defunct chest freezer in our garage where we store produce all winter. Works out pretty good. They share space with extra bags of dog and chicken food. Mouse proof storage. Waiting on potatoes but they get excellent ones in Oct. so will get them then. Happy to find huge blue Hubbard squash. Used to grow in Mi every year but bugs too bad here for any successful squash growing.

Also got 3 huge local cabbages so started some sauerkraut. Will do a few jar just for me with caraway seed that hubby dislikes. So good on pork roast in the crockpot with a big ole onion sliced in there. yum. 

Just can't seem to stop this Little Red Hen from putting more food by! What's wrong with me? Food and a big wood pile,to me, is security. Don't need Uncle Sam to help me out.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Picked out the largest apples and just put a pie in the oven. My peeler decided it didn't want to stick to the counter so I had to crank with one hand and hold down the peeler with the other.

Need to get my garlic back in the ground today. Also going to pull up some of the very small kale plants, put them in a long planter, and out them on the porch with Ken's tropicals. I have lots in the garden to pick but the snow will be here soon!

Cool this morning, below 40. Ken brought down the radiator heater yesterday and put it in the bathroom.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

This must be the week for family to be ugly. I am 52 and just got a royal chewing out by my mother. I am so tired if being blasted for how we live. Seriously thinking of packing it all up and giving up. I just want to cry.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't give UP.....*HANG UP*! (sorry to provoke you!)

Lazy day today, cool and wet. Yesterday I split a truckload of firewood by hand and stacked it....we are 5/6 full!!!! That's 5 out of 6 months of winter.


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Linda Marie, why would you think about changing? It's up to you and your husband how you live. Husband is head of house not Mother. 
Hope your feeling better.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Lindamarie*, (((hugs))) to you, too. Don't let your mom get you down. You know you love your life the way it is, don't you? So, when Mom starts in on you (I'm assuming this is a phone call), just say, "Oops, Mom, I have a pie coming out of the oven. Gotta go. Love ya!" And hang up before she can get another word in! Or, simply change the subject every time she starts in. Maybe say, "We'll just have to agree to disagree on this. Have you seen any good movies lately (or insert anything else she's into)." Every time she starts back up on you, repeat the same words and move on to a new subject. If she STILL moves back to the subject of all you're doing wrong, just tell her, "Either we talk about something else, or I will hang up. This subject is now *permanently* off limits." It may take some training time, but either she learns that you simply will not discuss this with her, or you will have to tell her that you are an adult, you like your life, and regretfully, since she will not honor your wishes, you will not visit with or talk to her until there is a change! I know it's tough when it's your mom, but golly gee, girl, you are 52 and entitled to a little peace in your life!!!!! 

*TDD*, thanks! I'm still on the schedule until October 26th, but probably will not work again. I've had a few nights on call, so it's not out of the question that they could need to call me in or have me work one of my scheduled days, just not very likely.

I'm disassembling the rest of the goat shed today...down to the last sheet of plywood to come off, but I needed a break for lunch and something to drink. Hoping to finish sheathing the rest of the barn shed roof if the weather holds. I see thunderheads building, so I should also take some time to pour rainwater into the big tanks and get the buckets back under the drip line. I don't think I'll be able to get the gutters on today.

I think I'm gonna take a few days away from the farm and go to see Crater Lake with my bff. We're still firming up plans and it depends on the weather, but I'm hopeful that I'll have a chance to take a short vacation trip. :sing:

Well, it's clouding up again. Guess I'd better get back out there and either finish getting the plywood on the shed or get it tarped against the weather before it storms again.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

My only "prep" accomplishment today was to make DS a pair of sleeping pants (got to that after supper). I have to make him his sleeping pants...store bought ones only come in one length, at least at our price point, and they are about 2 inches too short. I love using old flannel sheets from the thrift store for this! A full flat sheet gives me one pair of pants. I have enough left over to make DD a tiered petticoat (tomorrow) for under her skirts and then possibly a pair of sleep shorts for someone. Now, where this skirt loving kid came from I have no idea, lol......she a throw back. I'm raising my mother.....and my mother raised her's, lol. I'll get my Tom-Boy when DD has her daughter....it just works that way in our family. Since I have to make all her skirts (store bought styles are too short for us) and I only buy the "cheaper" fabrics....a flannel petticoat is a big help in the winter in keeping her warm.

Now, she's over at my machine making a nightgown for her doll. Those pre-printed kits are a great help in teaching kids to sew


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time for an update:



manygoatsnmore said:


> My September To-Do List:
> 
> 1. Participate in the on-line Disaster Preparedness course through Coursera. *Did the majority of the course work, but wasn't that thrilled with the course.*
> 2. Complete education requirements for work and med-surg certification continuing ed. *Took early retirement buyout instead!*
> ...


Okay, not bad for me! I've been working hard on actually finishing this list, at least what I am able to do on my own.

Finished taking apart the goat shed just as the rain started to fall - rumbles being heard, too, so I've come inside to either wait it out or call it a night. I have plenty of inside projects I can work on anyway.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie it may be necessary for you to get tough with your mom. Tell her you are old enough to decide for yourself how you want to live. Tell her you think her lifestyle stinks, but you're too polite to tell her so. Tell her to bug off.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:walk:


Ann-NWIowa said:


> Lindamarie it may be necessary for you to get tough with your mom. Tell her you are old enough to decide for yourself how you want to live. Tell her you think her lifestyle stinks, but you're too polite to tell her so. Tell her to bug off.


 
WHAT ANN SAID!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MIL continues to hover 56F here today.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Well the SHTF here big time!!! Got a call from cps this morning, DD and sil arrested for drugs. Come get the kids. Dh is a wreck my nerves are shot, but kds are safe. Barely made it there due to clutch and coming home radiator hose springs leak. All 3 dgds are safe and fed. Grandma needs hugs and a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

((())) This could be a huge blessing. Jail can give them time to get clean from the drugs and hopefully give them a major attitude adjustment. I would be working with cps and maybe an attorney to get legal custody of the kids. Without legal custody the parents can take them back again ... and again ... and again. If you get legal custody it will require a court order for them to get the kids. The thing about having to get a court order is they need their heads on straight enough to hire an attorney and file for custody which likely would not be granted without cps checking the situation. It would give the kids stability of in their lives in your home.

My great nephew who just turned 16 has been giving his parents a lot of trouble and had taken off and they couldn't find him. I've been praying for his safety for awhile then last week I started praying that if he's doing something wrong that he would get arrested. He got arrested and was given the choice of home or foster care. He's now home with his parents who now have a probation officer to back them up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

lindamarie said:


> Well the SHTF here big time!!! Got a call from cps this morning, DD and sil arrested for drugs. Come get the kids. Dh is a wreck my nerves are shot, but kds are safe. Barely made it there due to clutch and coming home radiator hose springs leak. All 3 dgds are safe and fed. Grandma needs hugs and a shoulder to cry on.


HUGS!!!!
Definitely call CPS and get their welfare check cancelled. Ask CPS for drug testing prior to visitation. I'd be a little afraid of what those little girls may have been exposed to from druggy boyfriends.

My step sister was/is a crack whore with 3 girls whose own father was sexually abusing them and selling herself and the little girls. And to this day, (she no longer has her kids) will lie to your face about all of it. And she's been busted multiple times for possession, prostitution, assaulting a police officer and ZERO jail time. I predict she'll OD in a cheap motel room one (fine) day.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hugs Lindamarie!! I agree with the others, might be best to get CPS in between the kids and their parents. Lifting you in prayer....sounds like it's going to be a bumping ride. Please feel free to keep coming here to vent BUT remember this is a public forum....be careful of what you say, you never know who is lurking.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Prayers and Hugs - lindamarie.

MIL still hovering- moved her to comfort care/hospice facility. Detalis, details


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Spice cabinet sorted and cleaned. Not exactly organized, lol, I let the kids put the stuff away  I did get things out of plastic bulk bags and into jars. Hopefully there will be less spilling, now. Also re-filled all the spice jars on the wall. I obviously had no idea what I had....I had lots of duplicates! I now have a better idea of what I need, so I can pull together an order for Atlantic Spice. All started because I wanted to make an apple pie. I've been out of "good" cinnamon for a while and have been running on the cheap grocery store stuff. Ooops....now I'm out of that, too. Hard to believer we go through about 1-1/2# of cinnamon a year!

Deer season starts in the morning. Praying for 2-3 this year! I'd love to call a "school holiday" so we could butcher and can (we home school)!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy hunting, Jen! Goodluck.

DH is placing tree stands this weekend....our rifle deer season isn't until Nov. but my sisters moose tag comes due the week of Columbus Day.

DD17 did get a doe tag this year....maybe she'll shoot her first!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Why does my kitchen look like a herd of teenage boys came through instead of 3dgds under 5? I was so tired yesterday that I made coffee and forgot to put the coffee in. 

We are taking things one day at a time here, trying to keep our spirits up. 

I have canned up 8 jars of ground beef and 8 jars of stew beef, did up some black beans and definitely need to do more apples. Dgd wants to know when she can smush the apples.

I am seriously thinking of getting a deer permit, although I don't think I need one for our own property. Food prices are not getting any cheaper and the meat would help. 

Temps haven't been too bad here, did put the flannel sheets on the bed though. Had a fire going in the mornings only since kids are here but one blast is enough to take the chill out.

Back to setting up a homeschool plan, shouldn't be too hard. I plan on keeping the coffee pot close by.

Well at least with kids here my mom has let up.

Told dh we need to add some things to prep list since kids are here definitely more coffee. Will be doing laundry tomorrow and peeling apples. Keep us in your prayers please.

Jen and mpillow....hope you get your deer!!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You should be able to sign the younger kids up for WIC and check on food stamps for the rest of you. This is a huge burden to put on you so take advantage of the help that's out there. I don't know how WIC works other places but when I got it for my foster babies the babies regularly had a well baby check from the nurses. Those nurses were more up to the minute on baby care than the doctor we saw.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Apples! Money's tighter then normal at the moments so my kids were surprised when I said we should go get apples today. They know I skipped shopping this pay period (nothing we HAD to have now)...but I explained spending the last $20 in my wallet on a bushel of apples would yield us LOTS of meal additions later (we have $ in the bank and an emergency fund in the house...just don't want to touch it). We have processed 1/2 a bu into 14 pints of apples in a light syrup, 36 apple pie calzones and apples with and peanut butter and cheese for lunch today.

Taking a break while I decided what to do with the next 1/2 bu. I need to check and see how much apple butter we have on hand. That would be quick to make and give me a way of using the leftover syrup from the apples. 

Haven't heard for DH...so no deer yet. He has never gotten on during bow season, only during gun......but we are hoping this year he breaks that streak


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

linsdamarie - Holding you tighter ((((((())))))!!
Don't forget a few minutes ALONE for that cuppa coffee!!

MIL - continues to over. We got a few showersyesterday..... we will take anything.

Bless ALL!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Got 24 quarts of applesauce done. What an adventure. I don't know why I bothered to wash the windows. Still have almost a bushel to go.

Dh has been stacking wood, much quieter in the woodshed. Kids bring their wagon along to pick up kindling. The older girl got so excited to find red leaves, we have quite a collection. 

Supposed to go and drop vehicle off at mechanics later, should have it back in about 10 days. At least our farm vehicle is running okay.

Got wic for kids. That helps, as baby is still on formula and its $20.00 a can. Haven't applied for food stamps, as I have read quite a few posts on other threads about people who get them not being talked about very nicely. We're okay, have a well stocked pantry and at least the wic helps.

A few things I learned....a bucket of oats dropped stays in a pile, a box of kix rolls, binkies bounce and then go under the stove, much better to use a quart canning jar as a coffee mug, if you tell dgd to sit in time out she hides under the kitchen table and takes the time out chair with her. My next thing to learn is whether cotton balls or duck tape makes better earplugs for grandma.

We are making the best of it. Lucky we still have a sense of humor. The cats don't understand though and spend a lot of time hiding.

Well baby napping, off to help stack wood. Love those baby monitors.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Inch of rain and a lovely cold front moved in overnight. Was expecting it so took advantage and spent am cleaning out the greenhouse. Neglected all summer. Pa got busy and cleaned out several elm seedlings. They have roots to China even when 3' tall. Finally got tractor out and pulled the gigantic bayberry out from in from of my bay window. Light...I have light in my dungeon of a living room now. Sparrows will just have to find a new place to nest next summer. Moved two Autumn Sage from their neglected part of the herb garden. Pretty and smells so good. Will get to pruning those hydrangeas after a coffee break. Actually baked cookies yesterday which I haven't done in ages. Stuck in kitchen watching the Hubbard squashes I was steaming anyhow and that chewy chocolate recipe is quick....quite sweet so not tempted to eat too many.

We now have 2 mountains of wood in our yard...a 12 yard dump truck holds ALOT of wood, folks and we got two. Good thing son coming for the week. He and I always get a lot done together. Pa's knees give out before we do! Will put him to work slicing onions for the dehydrator....bought 50# at the Mennonite store plus 50# more carrots. He's gotten pretty handy with the mandolin and a Kevlar glove!

Finally finished up all the apples except the Arkansas Blacks which are late Oct apples here and will keep all winter. Maybelle the Pyrenees has done excellent job keeping the deer out of the orchard. The cow is enjoying the windfalls. Only a month until her due date. Looks like a lake freighter moving....

My vinegar trial is progressing...smells now as does the sauerkraut. 

Estate sale tomorrow. Forge tools, food storage?, a lathe, milking machine. Down in the way boonies so hope not a lot of buyers. Nice road trip.

Sounds like everyone is having their woes. I won't go into the antics of the person who was supposed to be taking care of my MIL's money while she was in the nursing home and apparently was having a gay ole time...will drag out probate forever. How he thought to hide his deeds is a mystery to me!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

15 pts of apple butter "ping-ing" in the kitchen. I sure do love my big roaster! I cooked the apple butter down in that all night.......so easy! Now I need to venture out into the garden and dig up my beets. I should work on caning those up tomorrow


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Broke down and went to the grocery store this morning. DH and I walked up yesterday to re-fill his script and pick up a paper. He noticed his soda was on "sale"....if you can call 2 for $13 a sale :Bawling:. It's all the man drinks gre: Anyways, I noticed they had pork chop on sale too....$1.69#. I do not really like pork, but for $1.69# I'll eat ALMOST anything. Also I made sauerkraut last month and it's "ready" as of today, so it's a great excuse to open a jar and see if it worked (with apples and onions added, of course). I picked up about 4 more meals worth of chops....that should get us through the winter.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, my week is off to an interesting start. I got up and immediately put sheets into washer, filled the sink to wash tomatoes for chili sauce and then got a reverse 911 call from city that there was a water main break and boil order. Okay, no problem. Got out two largest soup pots and filed with water and put it on to boil. Checked that tea kettle and the Britta pitcher were full. Then went back to washing tomatoes. Dh comes home and says the city is going to shut off the water in about 45 minutes. Okay, grab a canner to fill it with water -- no water. Gave dh a few choice words when I found he'd heard that 45 mintues ago and hadn't called me. So I shut off the washer, finished washing the tomatoes and left them in the sink. Went to the basement and brought up two gallons of stored water so I could wash my hands and clean the sink. I really do not want to use stored water to do canning so guess it will have to wait. Not sure what to do about laundry because when the water comes back on its likely to be rusty. 

I learned a long time ago when there is a boil order to immediately boil up a couple large kettles of water so that it has a chance to cool before you need to use it. We have water stored so we'll manage, but my chili sauce is on hold and my laundry is a big question mark.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, if that doesn't have MONDAY written all over it, Ann, nothing does. May your water come back on soon....and clean.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Now, she's over at my machine making a nightgown for her doll. Those pre-printed kits are a great help in teaching kids to sew


Could you tell me more about the sewing kits?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann....hopefully water will come back soon. Don't you love when DH's know something and they wait awhile to let us know?! Well since its monday, hopefully the rest of the week will be quiet.

Tdd...hows mil, hopefully all is going well.

Jen...my dh has a chocolate and soda thing. Chocolate is his weakness. When out of soda he will drink icetea or lemonade, but he does remind me that soda needs restocking. I always try to hit the after Halloween sale for his chocolates.

Mpillow...i must be getting old, could you please explain swag bucks again. Thanks.

Well, sidekick finally got to mechanics yesterday, barely. Dh actually had to give me a push with farm vehicle, so I could pop the clutch. I then caught a ride to town with a friend. Went to Kroger, they had ground beef marked down. Wasn't very lean, but like you Jen, the price was right $1.29 pound. Around here, that's cheap. Also had to do the wic stuff. Note to self...when using wic, bring the aspirin!!!

Woodshed getting full. Yippie. Dh mowed yard today, hopefully this will be the last time for the season. Weather was a little cool this morning, but at least no rain. Tomorrow want to cook down some butternut squash to make some pumpkin butter, they store well in root cellar.

We've got some locust and an oak that fell that still need cutting and still need to take down some old barbed wire fencing. Trying to work around meals, naps, diapers and potty training. Its the end of September and didn't get anywhere near finishing the to-do list. Hopefully October will be better, at least there's 31 days instead of 30. That extra day may make all the difference.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> Could you tell me more about the sewing kits?


They are just little kits - white fabric with a pattern screen printed on them that the kids cut out and sew up. This one had a nightgown for a 14" doll, pillow and blanket to make. Picked it up cheap at Wal-Mart a year or so ago.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

With the government shut down looming it looks like Bill may be out of a job for awhile. They were told today they will work tomorrow but after that it will be day to day whether they work. 

Not sure yet whether he will even get his military retirement pay tomorrow. Mortgage is due tomorrow and because of all the crud with both vehicles breaking down in August we had to buy a newer vehicle. First payment is now due for that, as well.

Savings account got depleted because of all the vehicle mess and now all the not knowing.............the rest may be gone, too.

Family in CO is being a royal pain and I want to just knock them over the head. Selfish, selfish people.

Ok, my small rant is over. (tomorrow I get to watch my 3 grandkids, so all I am going to do is play, play, play and not turn the TV on.)


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

It appears the shut down has happened. Hopefully, a resolution will be found soon although I don't know how when the Senate and President absolutely refuse to negotiate. Compromise is the way to resolve disputes and that's impossible when one side refuses to negotiate.


----------

